# Biden's not a cannabis friendly President.



## cherrybobeddie (Apr 20, 2021)

Biden Won’t Commit To Sign Marijuana Bill If Passed By Congress, Press Secretary Says


White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki on Tuesday declined to say whether President Joe Biden would sign or veto a bill to federally legalize marijuana if it arrives on his desk, noting that his cannabis policy position is at odds with broader proposals that congressional Democratic leaders are...




www.marijuanamoment.net




Biden wants to see research on marijuana : 
"he wants more research on the “positive and negative effects” of adult-use legalization.
“He’ll look at the research" Marijuana moment 
More research. I am tired of a number of things, but one of them is "we need more research". No we don't. It's just the research shows cannabis to be positive and they just can't stand it. The other is that BS "what about the children?". 

Schedule 2 : 
* II/IIN Controlled Substances (2/2N)*


> Substances in this schedule have a high potential for abuse which may lead to severe psychological or physical dependence.
> Examples of Schedule II narcotics include: hydromorphone (Dilaudid®), methadone (Dolophine®), meperidine (Demerol®), oxycodone (OxyContin®, Percocet®), and fentanyl (Sublimaze®, Duragesic®). Other Schedule II narcotics include: morphine, opium, codeine, and hydrocodone.


----------



## SB85 (Apr 21, 2021)

Cannabis reform will happen at the federal level once majority of the states have done legalization via ballot or legislature. There are stilll many politicians stuck in that reefer madness era of thinking.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 21, 2021)

Biden is just another establishment goon who put his time in the old boys club until it was his turn as President, I expected NOTHING from him. His only good quality is he isn't Trump.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 23, 2021)

seems like most politicians are still stuck in the 1930 thru 1980s,no thought process of there own!


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Apr 23, 2021)

Even if Biden was willing to sign, does anyone here really think legalization is in our future? Hell no. Washington will make it available to the public once the big business infrastructure is in place to take everyone's money.

It ain't legal until it's descheduled and we can all grow it as freely as tomatoes.


----------



## Token Dankies (Apr 25, 2021)

All it takes is a look at who runs the country (on the surface). Our representatives are almost all old enough to be grandparents or great grandparents. They hold all those beliefs and stigma from their time and they keep us down by not being able to adapt with reality vs propaganda.


----------



## Hawk_757 (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't think the situation could have been better expressed than on a recent "Grow Bud Yourself" with Danny Danko. Specifically, Danny stated he believes that if a legalization bill hit Biden's desk, Biden would likely sign the bill. Due to Biden's past, his son's antics, and the potential optics of legalization, Biden is playing it safe with his stance on legalization. He does not want to get called out by conservatives on either side of the fence for championing legalization (and for flip-flopping), especially while considering a second presidential run. However, he wants to be able to say "it is the will of the people, I cannot stand in the way," should a bill actually make it to his desk. Basically, he doesn't want to be caught on the wrong side of history in the event congress can get on the same page and pass a bill. Legalization of cannabis would be a "good news story" for the Biden administration and they know it, but they don't want to get out in front of it...just in case the waters aren't exactly "hospitable." This is the exact reason for the adept "question dodging" for which Jen "circle back" Psaki is known. 

Just in case anyone is wondering, Im a Libertarian and all these politicians get shit from me equally.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Apr 30, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> Biden Won’t Commit To Sign Marijuana Bill If Passed By Congress, Press Secretary Says
> 
> 
> White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki on Tuesday declined to say whether President Joe Biden would sign or veto a bill to federally legalize marijuana if it arrives on his desk, noting that his cannabis policy position is at odds with broader proposals that congressional Democratic leaders are...
> ...


It's because he crushes up his favorite cereal and gets high on LIFE! LOL


----------



## RynoGrow (May 19, 2021)

Biden probably wont even finish his first term. he will eventually step down due to medical issues giving the seat to harris and then pelosi steps into vice. then were all f*cked.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (May 24, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> Biden probably wont even finish his first term. he will eventually step down due to medical issues giving the seat to harris and then pelosi steps into vice. then were all f*cked.


OH, I would vote for Pelosi. And AOC. I only regret Bernie didn't win.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 25, 2021)

America...land of the free
Oh wait no it's not


----------



## Tented (May 25, 2021)

Biden is a skid mark in my shorts.


----------



## YardG (Jun 2, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> Biden probably wont even finish his first term. he will eventually step down due to medical issues giving the seat to harris and then pelosi steps into vice. then were all f*cked.


Obviously none of us can say for sure what will happen with Biden and finishing his first term, but that's not the way it works with a vacancy in the VP's office due to the VP succeeding the elected president. The newly seated president would nominate someone to be VP, to be confirmed by majorities of both houses of Congress.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 2, 2021)

YardG said:


> Obviously none of us can say for sure what will happen with Biden and finishing his first term, but that's not the way it works with a vacancy in the VP's office due to the VP succeeding the elected president. The newly seated president would nominate someone to be VP, to be confirmed by majorities of both houses of Congress.


The right no longer operates using facts

Just victimhood and hate


----------



## coltrain (Jun 15, 2021)

Tented said:


> Biden is a skid mark in my shorts.


Biden goes beyond skidmark territory, he's been a floater in the bowl for almost 40 years. 

I don't expect much from him as a leader but I have no doubt its going to be taken off schedule 1 in the next few years. Legalization for the US is a must $$ wise at this point....to many states have proved its not the civilization ender its been made out to be.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 19, 2021)

The way you guys are dissing Biden...you want to go back to Dump???
You understand that even if he signs, it will still be illegal for us to grow.
A lot of you guys have some pretty decent grows. Pool your resources. Collaborate and startup a pot shop. I wish could.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2021)

coltrain said:


> Biden goes beyond skidmark territory, he's been a floater in the bowl for almost 40 years.
> 
> I don't expect much from him as a leader but I have no doubt its going to be taken off schedule 1 in the next few years. Legalization for the US is a must $$ wise at this point....to many states have proved its not the civilization ender its been made out to be.


Thank you for ringing in comrade 
But we got this


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 19, 2021)

Hawk_757 said:


> Im a Libertarian and all these politicians get shit from me equally.


A.K.A. anarchist.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Didn't know this was a private party.


Nah we let the ignorant right complain regularly till they went full Putin lovers 
Now Americans have had enough 

Hugs flag for effect


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Thank you for ringing in comrade
> But we got this


Awww. Be kind. He's entitled to saying....uh...something....that .....well um. Where were we?!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nah we let the ignorant right complain regularly till they went full Putin lovers
> Now Americans have had enough


Pulled my post. Then thought again.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 19, 2021)

I had a thought.
Help me with this.
The game of Tetris.

If you are a Democrat you basically play the game as is. All pcs are equal all pcs are given equal chance.
If you are a Republican there are too many shapes, definitely too many colors, (white is fine).
If you are a Libertarian the inferior colors and shapes don't particularly matter but you don't adjust them the chaos is nice.
If you are a Progressive, more colors and shapes need to be included and not to be given preferential treatment but allowed to "catch up" since they've been left out since the games inception.
Please add to this or alter it to your liking ,(you Socialist you!!).


----------



## coltrain (Jun 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Thank you for ringing in comrade
> But we got this


The guy can barely answer a question without scripted answers and he can barely answer those in a capable manner. I didn't like Trump much either, but this guy has serious cognation issues if not early onset of dementia. To say the current president is low energy is an understatement, he can hardly make it through a news conference without be asked by very specific people on a cue card. 

I doubt his mental health will allow for him to finish this term. 

Like I said previously, this guy has been a career politician for 40 years prior to being vice president....got back to the 1970's and see what his stance was for segregated busing for public schools. The guy is a flip flop joke, he's the poster boy for a scumbag politician that will say anything to get re-elected. 

He's he was a vice president for 2 terms. What has he been waiting this whole time to "turn it all around?". 

Why does everyone keep voting the same idiots over and over again? At the end of the day both sides play golf together, they use the same lawyers, they only hang/marry with other people on the hill. They play adversaries in public and fist bump each behind the scenes....most of these people are what I like to call "closet aristocrats", their motivations when they wake up in the morning are how can I get re-elected, not how can I best represent the people that put me in power. 

...but go ahead, keep cheerleading this lemon if you want. You clearly haven't followed his past remarks...or even followed current decisions of his. He backed the Nord Pipeline deal, decided to not support Ukraine resistance to Russia encroachment...so tell me again who is the pro Russia stooge? Please, I would really like to hear the mental gymnastics on this one.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2021)

coltrain said:


> The guy can barely answer a question without scripted answers and he can barely answer those in a capable manner. I didn't like Trump much either, but this guy has serious cognation issues if not early onset of dementia. To say the current president is low energy is an understatement, he can hardly make it through a news conference without be asked by very specific people on a cue card.
> 
> I doubt his mental health will allow for him to finish this term.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing just like you
Your opinion is based on politics and totally sympathetic to a man who stuttered his entire life  
Carry on but patriots see thru you
EFF Trump till he dies

Now back to the victim card you sacrificed on January 6th 2020?


----------



## coltrain (Jun 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm guessing just like you
> Your opinion is based on politics and totally sympathetic to a man who stuttered his entire life
> Carry on but patriots see thru you
> EFF Trump till he dies
> ...


What part about me saying I didn't care for Trump did you not understand? 

Just as predicted, that's right were you went back to. Trump, Trump, Trump...you know he's not the president anymore right? What do the retards on Jan 6th have to do with JOE BIDEN, the person being discussed?

If you think his stutter has always been an issue and I am picking on him for just that, then why did he destroy the Paul Ryan in 2010 for the vp debates? Why does he now need to have have cue cards for certain people he can and can't talk to in the press? A list he said "they gave him", who is they? He didn't need them as vice president.

These aren't my opinions, certainly not his past history of being a racist and certainly not about the nord pipeline that he is ok with Russia building and making millions of off. If he is such a patriot why is he not backing the Ukraine (you know, a NATO member?) despite Russia clearly being in the wrong. You called me out as a Russian heckler...yet you can't defend your boy? Why is that? 

Face it your brain has been hijacked. I know it takes a while for subliminal programming to be turned off...and I have seen the propaganda machine turned up to an 11 for the past 6 years.

...but go ahead, I knew you would either bring trump up, or the retards on the 6th...or call me a racist or some other bizarre hater as a deflection. If you can't open your eyes to the stupidity of your own arguments then I know my words are falling on deaf ears just out of pure spite and some strange thinking that if I don't like Joe Biden and think he is completely mentality unfit to his position...that I'm just a butt hurt Trump lover. You really need to get help...there are other positions out their then backing either of these two individuals.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 19, 2021)

Tented said:


> Biden is a skid mark in my shorts.


You got skid marks in your shorts?


----------



## RynoGrow (Jun 19, 2021)

coltrain said:


> What part about me saying I didn't care for Trump did you not understand?
> 
> Just as predicted, that's right were you went back to. Trump, Trump, Trump...you know he's not the president anymore right? What do the retards on Jan 6th have to do with JOE BIDEN, the person being discussed?
> 
> ...


Thats all the left does is resort to Trump this Trump that when they have been intellectually defeated. I find it funny that all these anti Trump Biden lovers just disregard Bidens bogus past with him supporting the very same things they call Trump racist for. Biden is a puppet. He's about as sharp as a water balloon. His interviews are scripted and hes verbally attacked media whos called him out on policies. Its OK for him to do but when Trump has acted in a similar manner he was chastised. And whats the deal with biden being so "handsy" with little kids? Theres so many vids of him getting way to close for comfort. Sadly most of the major media outlets in the U.S. is owned by democrats..... so they spoon feed all these sheep micro doses of leftist garbage daily. The media is supposed to be non biased but thats a giant crock of shit. The direction is which this country is currently heading is a joke. The left seem to forget that there is half the country that don't share the same views as themselves. For being so accepting of everyone they sure as hell spend alot of time and energy fighting their own countrymen on everything....


----------



## lungbutter (Jun 20, 2021)

left does this, right does that, blah blah, no wonder your country is no longer hegemon, you guys better get together if you want a country left at all.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> Thats all the left does is resort to Trump this Trump that when they have been intellectually defeated. I find it funny that all these anti Trump Biden lovers just disregard Bidens bogus past with him supporting the very same things they call Trump racist for. Biden is a puppet. He's about as sharp as a water balloon. His interviews are scripted and hes verbally attacked media whos called him out on policies. Its OK for him to do but when Trump has acted in a similar manner he was chastised. And whats the deal with biden being so "handsy" with little kids? Theres so many vids of him getting way to close for comfort. Sadly most of the major media outlets in the U.S. is owned by democrats..... so they spoon feed all these sheep micro doses of leftist garbage daily. The media is supposed to be non biased but thats a giant crock of shit. The direction is which this country is currently heading is a joke. The left seem to forget that there is half the country that don't share the same views as themselves. For being so accepting of everyone they sure as hell spend alot of time and energy fighting their own countrymen on everything....


No one has ever been intellectually defeated by a Trump cult member


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 20, 2021)

lungbutter said:


> left does this, right does that, blah blah, no wonder your country is no longer hegemon, you guys better get together if you want a country left at all.


I really wish the U.S. was not so "hegemon" rather just setting an example of a saner life.
So much for that. 


coltrain said:


> These aren't my opinions, certainly not his past history of being a racist and certainly not about the nord pipeline that he is ok with Russia building and making millions of off. If he is such a patriot why is he not backing the Ukraine (you know, a NATO member?) despite Russia clearly being in the wrong. You called me out as a Russian heckler...yet you can't defend your boy? Why is that?


His racist background was no secret, didn't hurt him at the poles plus I believe he's reformed. When you have a change of heart do you hope those around you believe you. But then it's your actions which prove it. I like his actions. His cabinet for ex. What are we going to do with Nord, bomb it? This project has a long history starting during the Bush II era. There is a weapons package waiting for delivery to Ukraine. It's on hold because of promise from Putin to withdraw from the Ukraine border. Will wait....will see.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 20, 2021)

Also I'd like to change the subject. Anybody interested in talking about legalizing pot nationally?? Anybody?!


----------



## RynoGrow (Jun 20, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> No one has ever been intellectually defeated by a Trump cult member


There you go with the Trump this Trump that again. Damn man seems like thats all you got? Every single reply you have made. Cult member? You've been strait up brainwashed lol. You dont even have the ability to hold a conversation without mentioning Trump.


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 20, 2021)

trump.................


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 20, 2021)

I 100% could give a flying fck about what any president says he may or may not do if something that will not happen while he is president might happen. Pot is not and will never be at the top of my list of shit I care about. My state is legal and if you live in a state where it isn't....move.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 20, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> No we don't. It's just the research shows cannabis to be positive and they just can't stand it. The other is that BS "what about the children?".


well, if you address valid concerns in an ignorant style like this, you are not reall helpful, rather the opposite. these concerns are legit, as is, for example, the call of neurologists science etc which state that the human brain works best if not intoxicated at all.

let me just play Devil's Advocate here... what do you say about the severe THC-induced memory loss? is that totally okay with you that mostly neurons in the hippocampus face one hell of a excito-toxicity, and the boss gets enraged anew each day because his smoking hired hand needs to be told stuff 10 times until he finally gets it?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 20, 2021)

coltrain said:


> decided to not support Ukraine resistance to Russia encroachment...so tel


ahahaha if u US guys coulf just try to not fuck around in other countries to destabilize whole regions, creating wars for profit to keep your capitalistic war machine running, we humans on earth would really fare better. It's not like Maydan was "We shall never surrender" or Putin is Hitler... how about you first solve your own problems at home, like an abyssmal crime/murder rate, etc pp?

to the rest of your rant, well, yes, you've hit the nail on the head with a somewhat correct description of a standard politician. perhaps add corruption and more as well... anyway, they dont need to be good thinkers at all, that's why their staff chooses experts.... think more of a newscaster, that has been granted the power to sign legislative documents etc... Hollywood lol


----------



## coltrain (Jun 20, 2021)

Kassiopeija said:


> ahahaha if u US guys coulf just try to not fuck around in other countries to destabilize whole regions, creating wars for profit to keep your capitalistic war machine running, we humans on earth would really fare better. It's not like Maydan was "We shall never surrender" or Putin is Hitler... how about you first solve your own problems at home, like an abyssmal crime/murder rate, etc pp?


I hate to break it to you, but the art of states craft (spying, manipulating other governments, back door deals, alliances, and destabilizing other nations by any means necessary without going to full blown war to gain power and wealth for the sake of the people behind a nation), is not limited to the USA...and its not a capitalist only manifestation. 

China is right behind the USA in arms sales deals and uses its own destabilization tactics on other countries. You need only look at India and Africa for that. Same with Russia. Canada? Yep, they are part of five eyes, so is NZ, AUS, UK....the spider web just goes out until you get to the 3rd world countries that can't afford to play on the global stage...but make no mistake, they do it to their neighbors too (counterfeit money, smuggling, human exploitation and slave trades, re-routing refugees to the other guy and let their economy suffer, polluting the next towns river with your poop water because "they are not your concern", yada, yada) ...those tactics can be just as devastating as selling a B1 bomber or a truck full of brand new AK-48's...they just don't make it on the front page news because its not effecting the same amount of people.

You might want to study a history book sometime. Doing what you are describing is endemic to just about any system of government that has ever existed. Ever. It will not go away because that is not how human nature works. If you think only the US does or would do what you are describing and no one else, your are being supremely naïve. 

....the question is, whether "you/me/anyone" chooses to believe the bullshit and lies that nations tell their citizens so they don't feel like they are the bad guy is a completely different story. Everyone wants to be the "Good guy", so it will always be a label fest of you bad, me good.


----------



## coltrain (Jun 20, 2021)

Sorry, I couldn't help it I wont go off topic again. This is about me being able to smoke some kick ass ganja legally during president turds year or two of power. 

If its taken off schedule, which is what is needed for the deep red states to grow a pair and just let counties decide for themselves, it will happen under president Kamala. I actually really hope if any good comes of this administration, weed being taken of the schedule will be one of them. 

And to answers someone else post, no I wont move. You move. There are certain areas that are not sustainable for my line of work, and the legalized states that have are either hellholes, low population area's, tax happy, or tourist havens with no work outside of...well the tourist industry. So no, some of us can't really just "move".


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 21, 2021)

coltrain said:


> Sorry, I couldn't help it I wont go off topic again. This is about me being able to smoke some kick ass ganja legally during president turds year or two of power.
> 
> If its taken off schedule, which is what is needed for the deep red states to grow a pair and just let counties decide for themselves, it will happen under president Kamala. I actually really hope if any good comes of this administration, weed being taken of the schedule will be one of them.
> 
> And to answers someone else post, no I wont move. You move. There are certain areas that are not sustainable for my line of work, and the legalized states that have are either hellholes, low population area's, tax happy, or tourist havens with no work outside of...well the tourist industry. So no, some of us can't really just "move".


Pssst" President Turd"is residing at some random golf course charging American taxpayers for it

Seems like the Mango Menace would have fixed this but once again leave it to Democrats to clean up the rights mess...
Thank you Joe for at least trying


----------



## RynoGrow (Jun 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pssst" President Turd"is residing at some random golf course charging American taxpayers for it
> 
> Seems like the Mango Menace would have fixed this but once again leave it to Democrats to clean up the rights mess...
> Thank you Joe for at least trying


There you go again....lmfao....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 21, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> There you go again....lmfao....


Facts are a stubborn thing and alternate facts are just lies 
Joe Biden is the best replacement for the biggest cancer ever to hold the Presidency
Trump did nothing for cannabis and I doubt we will ever get to legalization unless RepubliCONs can profit exclusively
Facts


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 21, 2021)

coltrain said:


> Sorry, I couldn't help it I wont go off topic again. This is about me being able to smoke some kick ass ganja legally during president turds year or two of power.
> 
> If its taken off schedule, which is what is needed for the deep red states to grow a pair and just let counties decide for themselves, it will happen under president Kamala. I actually really hope if any good comes of this administration, weed being taken of the schedule will be one of them.
> 
> And to answers someone else post, no I wont move. You move. There are certain areas that are not sustainable for my line of work, and the legalized states that have are either hellholes, low population area's, tax happy, or tourist havens with no work outside of...well the tourist industry. So no, some of us can't really just "move".


lol, laughing my ass off at you.


----------



## coltrain (Jun 21, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> There you go again....lmfao....


I think its love if you ask me...


----------



## coltrain (Jun 21, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> lol, laughing my ass off at you.


Ok, that's fantastic. I don't know who you are.


----------



## coltrain (Jun 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Facts are a stubborn thing and alternate facts are just lies
> Joe Biden is the best replacement for the biggest cancer ever to hold the Presidency
> Trump did nothing for cannabis and I doubt we will ever get to legalization unless RepubliCONs can profit exclusively
> Facts


OMG, you made a post without mentioning the person you love the most! I'm actually really proud of you, that's the first step! To walk away. Just like I am from this thread. 

How many sock puppets do you run on here anyway? Ballpark?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 21, 2021)

coltrain said:


> OMG, you made a post without mentioning the person you love the most! I'm actually really proud of you, that's the first step! To walk away. Just like I am from this thread.
> 
> How many sock puppets do you run on here anyway? Ballpark?


BYE BYE


----------



## SB85 (Jun 22, 2021)

The Feds will be forced into reform with all of these states coming around to legalization. I don't think It's gonna be on the lines of full legalization though, It's most likely going to be a bill that protect states/decrim and allows the industry to have banking.


----------



## Hawk_757 (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> A.K.A. anarchist.


I wouldn't call myself an anarchist lol. There obviously needs to be some order. People often have issues with folks that choose not to pick a "side."


----------



## SmichiganOG (Jul 2, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> There you go with the Trump this Trump that again. Damn man seems like thats all you got? Every single reply you have made. Cult member? You've been strait up brainwashed lol. You dont even have the ability to hold a conversation without mentioning Trump.


I guess it's hard not to mention the former guy because it's clearly obvious that the orange thing is a fascist, con-man POS. To make matters worse, religious nutbags are calling him the messiah. Crazy shit.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 3, 2021)

The use of cannabis as well as the use of other drugs is a God given right regardless of the negative or positive side effects. As long as those side effects are not infringing on other individuals rights. It is your own free will. I don't care if you want to smoke crack or do some bleach/uv treatment through an IV to cure Covid. Your choice is your choice. Maybe it is slight Darwinism and the people who are irresponsible with it or extreme and put their own lives in danger will weed themselves out. But that is what free will consist of and I find it annoying that people have the right to tell you how to live your life when we have such a short time on this earth. 

That being said, even if it is legalized at the federal level, states will still have the power to regulate its production and distribution the same way they do alcohol. 

By the way Congratulations to Connecticut for legalization this past week!!! Was out there the other day smoking a blunt on the sidewalk and waved at a officer driving by and got a friendly wave back. Was like the first time I went to Amsterdam with my brother back in 05. Tears of joy just walking through those streets seeing all the neon cannabis for sale signs. It was really an emotional moment for me. Still can remember.


----------



## Hawk_757 (Jul 3, 2021)

I might have to "take back" my comment at this point. It seems like on a monthly basis the White House continues to message they are in fact, not cannabis friendly. The latest and greatest is this debacle with ShaCarri Richardson. In a presser yesterday, Psaki dodged yet another "tough" (lol) question regarding the White House's lack of pressure on the ONDCP and/or the USADA, who is funded federally. 

Aside from this, Im getting pretty tired of this administration's lack of transparency. I don't like Trump, but at least he answered tough questions. National crises are being ignored and there's a definite "don't worry about what I'm doing" and "just do what I say" attitude coming from the executive branch. It's sad when someone who is supposed to be the most powerful man in the world requires frequent naps and isn't "allowed" to have an independent thought without his "handlers" supervision.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 4, 2021)

Hawk_757 said:


> I might have to "take back" my comment at this point. It seems like on a monthly basis the White House continues to message they are in fact, not cannabis friendly. The latest and greatest is this debacle with ShaCarri Richardson. In a presser yesterday, Psaki dodged yet another "tough" (lol) question regarding the White House's lack of pressure on the ONDCP and/or the USADA, who is funded federally.


Welllll... we might have to give grandpa Biden a pass. I want pot federally legal, you want pot federally legal. But...... .
Anybody know what Grandma thinks? Maybe she can whisper in his ear.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 4, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> Biden Won’t Commit To Sign Marijuana Bill If Passed By Congress, Press Secretary Says
> 
> 
> White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki on Tuesday declined to say whether President Joe Biden would sign or veto a bill to federally legalize marijuana if it arrives on his desk, noting that his cannabis policy position is at odds with broader proposals that congressional Democratic leaders are...
> ...


I hear ya, he's got quite a shitpile to deal with though, maybe some higher priorities. Not jamning me.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 5, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I guess it's hard not to mention the former guy because it's clearly obvious that the orange thing is a fascist, con-man POS. To make matters worse, religious nutbags are calling him the messiah. Crazy shit.


Also, don't forget, Jesus prophesied, that anybody taking the roll of a messiah would actually turn out to be an anti-Christ. This is lining up too perfectly. Trumps fulfilling Revelations with all these nuts worshiping him.


----------



## Billy O Gen (Jul 5, 2021)

If you live in a medical legal state and you still support Trump. Please put the bong down, please step away from the bong. Here where the republicans (full on trump jock sniffers) are in control, they enjoy the hell out oppressing cannabis grass roots movements. Biden may be flawed, but he is not actively fighting against meaningful medical cannabis reform in your state now, is he.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Jul 6, 2021)

Billy O Gen said:


> If you live in a medical legal state and you still support Trump. Please put the bong down, please step away from the bong. Here where the republicans (full on trump jock sniffers) are in control, they enjoy the hell out oppressing cannabis grass roots movements. Biden may be flawed, but he is not actively fighting against meaningful medical cannabis reform in your state now, is he.


Shhhhhh! Pro-Trump traitor/insurrectionists think they're patriots. I have NEVER seen our American flag so disgraced.


----------



## SmokeyExcursion (Jul 6, 2021)

Because he wants to keep the votes of all the old onry people who believe "reefer madness " is based on a real story.


----------



## SmokeyExcursion (Jul 6, 2021)

Billy O Gen said:


> If you live in a medical legal state and you still support Trump. Please put the bong down, please step away from the bong. Here where the republicans (full on trump jock sniffers) are in control, they enjoy the hell out oppressing cannabis grass roots movements. Biden may be flawed, but he is not actively fighting against meaningful medical cannabis reform in your state now, is he.


I can't help but notice the medical field and number of states legalizing weed grew much faster the last four years with Chester cheeto vs the 8 years before. It's kinda weird Republicans voted in their party, and that same visit to the booths that year more states legalized weed than any other year before. It's pretty obvious Republicans where the majority voters in booths for 2016... numbers don't lie


Libertarians for 2024. Fuck the two party system


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 6, 2021)

Following up on the messiah thing.


> “Thank you to Wayne Allyn Root for the very nice words. “President Trump is the greatest President for Jews and for Israel in the history of the world, not just America, he is the best President for Israel in the history of the world...and the Jewish people in Israel love him....
> — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) August 21, 2019





> ....like he’s the King of Israel. They love him like he is the second coming of God...But American Jews don’t know him or like him. They don’t even know what they’re doing or saying anymore. It makes no sense! But that’s OK, if he keeps doing what he’s doing, he’s good for.....
> — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) August 21, 2019


Ready to drink the Kool-aid?
From my perspective legalizing pot is the least of our worries.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 6, 2021)

SmokeyExcursion said:


> I can't help but notice the medical field and number of states legalizing weed grew much faster the last four years with Chester cheeto vs the 8 years before. It's kinda weird Republicans voted in their party, and that same visit to the booths that year more states legalized weed than any other year before. It's pretty obvious Republicans where the majority voters in booths for 2016... numbers don't lie
> 
> 
> Libertarians for 2024. Fuck the two party system


Nice chart. I've met a rep or two who toke. By and large from both sides of the aisle it's "You vote yes." "No you go first."
Pot is very low for priorities. Let'm wrangle a bit, it'll get done. You still will be growing illegally.
I didn't see much action south of the Mason Dixon line. They're too busy making white lightening.


----------



## YardG (Jul 6, 2021)

SmokeyExcursion said:


> I can't help but notice the medical field and number of states legalizing weed grew much faster the last four years with Chester cheeto vs the 8 years before. It's kinda weird Republicans voted in their party, and that same visit to the booths that year more states legalized weed than any other year before. It's pretty obvious Republicans where the majority voters in booths for 2016... numbers don't lie
> 
> 
> Libertarians for 2024. Fuck the two party system


Vermont legislature didn't pass the legalization bill until Oct 2020. 

In big national election years neither Republicans nor Democrats are the majority of voters, presidential elections swing based on getting out the faithful party voters AND swaying enough independent voters.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Jul 6, 2021)

SmokeyExcursion said:


> I can't help but notice the medical field and number of states legalizing weed grew much faster the last four years with Chester cheeto vs the 8 years before. It's kinda weird Republicans voted in their party, and that same visit to the booths that year more states legalized weed than any other year before. It's pretty obvious Republicans where the majority voters in booths for 2016... numbers don't lie
> 
> 
> Libertarians for 2024. Fuck the two party system


I agree that we need another party. NOT Libertarian.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Jul 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Following up on the messiah thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in Michigan so federally legal is not a huge issue for me generally.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Jul 6, 2021)

"Biden wants to see research on marijuana"

The only research Biden wants to do on marijuana is to determine how many voters he can sway his way and what his party needs to do it. Marijuana States are not green to a politician (of any party) they are Red and Blue. And there are alot of Red states that have legal marijuana laws that Biden would like to flip to Blue.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Jul 6, 2021)

Billy O Gen said:


> Hold up: "You still will be growing illegally". Forgive my ignorance but if it "gets done", why would it be illegal to then grow? If I can make it to retirement I am very seriously considering moving to a legal state so that i may grow, and explicitly do so for medical purposes, Is personally legally growing for medical purposes poisoned or under threat somewhere by federal law?


Not if we stand together.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 7, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I'm in Michigan so federally legal is not a huge issue for me generally.


Massachusetts here. The idea of legal vs. illegal is how you handle it. You grow a lot and end up on federal radar.....far fetched I know.
I can grow 12 plants. 6 for me 6 for my wife. I could get a medical card easily I think for my wife. That boosts it up to 18.
WHAT THE HELL AM I GOING TO DO WITH ALL THAT POT??
So now enters twilight zone. I start selling and I cross state and already federal laws. 
I was in a post with YardG trying to do a work around via bartering. Mass seems to have sewn it up pretty tightly.
We've been legal, what, 2+ years and already pot shops have been shut down for selling out the back door.
You can end up on the radar for ANY reason. Ex girl friend, "neighbor", you can think of a dozen reasons, except the one that goes down.
Let's keep our powder dry!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 7, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I agree that we need another party. NOT Libertarian.


I've always thought we should create another party. Bring a-lot of joints, whiskey and wild wild women.
Actually I was thinking the "Rhino party". No, seriously. There have been many left leaning Reps and right leaning Dems who could fill the bill.
Our Gov. Baker, Rep, Ma. (who has been a name tossed about for Pres ticket--I would vote for him), fits that suit.
They'll bring back the swamp cause the sewer water that's there now, is rotting D.C. like never before.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Jul 7, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Massachusetts here. The idea of legal vs. illegal is how you handle it. You grow a lot and end up on federal radar.....far fetched I know.
> I can grow 12 plants. 6 for me 6 for my wife. I could get a medical card easily I think for my wife. That boosts it up to 18.
> WHAT THE HELL AM I GOING TO DO WITH ALL THAT POT??
> So now enters twilight zone. I start selling and I cross state and already federal laws.
> ...


Mulch the excess or give it away. It's what I do.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 7, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Mulch the excess or give it away. It's what I do.


That's rather smug. I believe we are talking about a little more freedom than that.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Jul 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Mulch the excess or give it away. It's what I do.


Also, talk like that is what is going to fuck it up for us. Reach out to cancer patients. Keep big pharma out of our lives as much as possible. Legalization should drive prices down anyway.


Don't Bogart said:


> That's rather smug. I believe we are talking about a little more freedom than that.


I guess. But you're talking about a freedom we're not likely to ever have. We can't distill our own liquor and sell it either.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Jul 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Also, talk like that is what is going to fuck it up for us. Reach out to cancer patients. Keep big pharma out of our lives as much as possible. Legalization should drive prices down anyway.
> 
> I guess. But you're talking about a freedom we're not likely to ever have. We can't distill our own liquor and sell it either.


I didn't mean to post that just yet. Also, I didn't know the conversation was that serious. After all, not everyone Is going to be drawn to a political party with a platform of joints, whiskey and wild women, myself included, even though I might enjoy all three minus the whiskey. The healing gift of pot is from mother nature. Maybe it's one thing we could grow and not necessarily profit from monetarily. Maybe that's smug too but it's still my opinion. We're lucky to be able to grow without risking prison, though I agree we shouldn't necessarily stop there.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Also, talk like that is what is going to fuck it up for us. Reach out to cancer patients. Keep big pharma out of our lives as much as possible. Legalization should drive prices down anyway.


I got 2 people where I work use for there ailments. One has Hodgkin's going through his 2nd bout. Won't take any from me. has other people bringing gummies and brownies. The other had lung cancer seems to be "cured" but he still smokes. I tell him please give up the cigs and eat the pot but....


SmichiganOG said:


> The healing gift of pot is from mother nature


Well your definitely not a Libertarian. Sound more like a flower child. I agree with the big Pharma, (Farma), thing. Bet they're chomping at the bit. My take is they'll buy up the companies in place, corner the market, then synthesize it and you'll get it by script, pill form, maybe a reduced dosage, aisle 5, next to the aspercreme.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I got 2 people where I work use for there ailments. One has Hodgkin's going through his 2nd bout. Won't take any from me. has other people bringing gummies and brownies. The other had lung cancer seems to be "cured" but he still smokes. I tell him please give up the cigs and eat the pot but....
> 
> Well your definitely not a Libertarian. Sound more like a flower child. I agree with the big Pharma, (Farma), thing. Bet they're chomping at the bit. My take is they'll buy up the companies in place, corner the market, then synthesize it and you'll get it by script, pill form, maybe a reduced dosage, aisle 5, next to the aspercreme.


Since recreational was made legal in Michigan, the big money is behind it. That equals or is as bad as big pharma. I just want to grow my own for myself and it's cool to be able to share with friends or those in need. People who care grow the cleanest, if not the best. Keep the big money (oftentimes the big crooks, legal activity or not) away from my natural meds. Nope, not a Libertarian.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Since recreational was made legal in Michigan, the big money is behind it. That equals or is as bad as big pharma. I just want to grow my own for myself and it's cool to be able to share with friends or those in need. People who care grow the cleanest, if not the best. Keep the big money (oftentimes the big crooks, legal activity or not) away from my natural meds. Nope, not a Libertarian.


You could substitute in your statement Michigan for Massachusetts and that is also me. I try to grow organic. Aquaponics is my route. Just harvested. Have to stop for a while. I got to break it down and rebuild it.
Maybe we don't want it federally legalized. The bank money that would pour in...yeow.


----------



## SB85 (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> You could substitute in your statement Michigan for Massachusetts and that is also me. I try to grow organic. Aquaponics is my route. Just harvested. Have to stop for a while. I got to break it down and rebuild it.
> Maybe we don't want it federally legalized. The bank money that would pour in...yeow.




There needs to be something done at the fed level to stop/get people out of jail over a plant. Also something needs to be put in place to allow banking service. It's dangerous to have a business left to only deal in cash.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 8, 2021)

SB85 said:


> There needs to be something done at the fed level to stop/get people out of jail over a plant. Also something needs to be put in place to allow banking service. It's dangerous to have a business left to only deal in cash.


To your first point I agree. But, correct me if I'm wrong, most incarcerations are state level. Federal legalization, the big stuff, may not help at that level. Those states legal stay legal, those not stay not.
The money is a double edge sword. When banks see green they see blood. Mega farmers turn giga farmers and you the grower are allowed only to grow for yourself. I will not be surprised if there is a squeeze at that level.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> To your first point I agree. But, correct me if I'm wrong, most incarcerations are state level. Federal legalization, the big stuff, may not help at that level. Those states legal stay legal, those not stay not.
> The money is a double edge sword. When banks see green they see blood. Mega farmers turn giga farmers and you the grower are allowed only to grow for yourself. I will not be surprised if there is a squeeze at that level.


But it leaves the door open for orange dotards who want to enforce it at the federal level, maybe only to toy with the stock market. Pros and cons to both sides and those who made a good living in the black market don't necessarily want federal legalization either. Greed motivates both sides or all sides. And then there are the Mexican cartels... Pot needs to be legal at the federal level.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> And then there are the Mexican cartels... Pot needs to be legal at the federal level.


I agree, with some reluctance, with fed level acceptance. Just how it's done is the key. You can damn well know corps. are lobbying big time.
Maybe the cartels are greasing political hands. But I think the cartels are falling out of the picture with pot. They'll go somewhere else with their joints. Besides chemicals are the new rage.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Jul 17, 2021)

Kassiopeija said:


> well, if you address valid concerns in an ignorant style like this, you are not reall helpful, rather the opposite. these concerns are legit, as is, for example, the call of neurologists science etc which state that the human brain works best if not intoxicated at all.
> 
> let me just play Devil's Advocate here... what do you say about the severe THC-induced memory loss? is that totally okay with you that mostly neurons in the hippocampus face one hell of a excito-toxicity, and the boss gets enraged anew each day because his smoking hired hand needs to be told stuff 10 times until he finally gets it?


Hippocampus, I've never been to Africa. What do numerologys think of sugar? There is an epidemic of childhood obesity in USA. It's all relative. Cannabis is not all good. But garlic is being abused today. Drug abuse, garlic abuse. But if you want to put too much garlic in your recipe, we'll go for it. 
Dang, this Sherbet is good.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Jul 17, 2021)

coltrain said:


> The guy can barely answer a question without scripted answers and he can barely answer those in a capable manner. I didn't like Trump much either, but this guy has serious cognation issues if not early onset of dementia. To say the current president is low energy is an understatement, he can hardly make it through a news conference without be asked by very specific people on a cue card.
> 
> I doubt his mental health will allow for him to finish this term.
> 
> ...


stance was for segregated busing for public schools. The guy is a flip flop joke, he's the poster boy for a scumbag politician that will say anything to get re-elected."
You do know that Trump invited Hillary to his wedding, donated to many Democrats, and spoke in favor of pro choice.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 17, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> You do know that Trump invited Hillary to his wedding, donated to many Democrats, and spoke in favor of pro choice.


The way I see it Trump would wet his finger and stick it in the air to see which way the wind was blowing. "Gullibility is the middle name of all who are willing die for me."- Trump (maybe not).


----------



## GanjaJack (Aug 13, 2021)

Biden is a lot friendlier than any previous president, especially if they were Republican. All that freedom and liberty they run their fucking mouths about just before they send our children to fight a war half way around the world for a bunch of fucking people that hate us.

But yet, let's lock up 10 million people back at home for smoking weed. Republicans pay lip service to freedom and liberty to win elections and get the gullible to vote for them.


----------



## GanjaJack (Aug 13, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> stance was for segregated busing for public schools. The guy is a flip flop joke, he's the poster boy for a scumbag politician that will say anything to get re-elected."
> You do know that Trump invited Hillary to his wedding, donated to many Democrats, and spoke in favor of pro choice.



I love when Trumpers only tell half the story to avoid the truth....

The reason why Trump donated all that money and invited Hillary?

BECAUSE HE WAS A FUCKING DEMOCRAT.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 13, 2021)

GanjaJack said:


> I love when Trumpers only tell half the story to avoid the truth....
> 
> The reason why Trump donated all that money and invited Hillary?
> 
> BECAUSE HE WAS A FUCKING DEMOCRAT.


----------



## coltrain (Aug 13, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> stance was for segregated busing for public schools. The guy is a flip flop joke, he's the poster boy for a scumbag politician that will say anything to get re-elected."
> You do know that Trump invited Hillary to his wedding, donated to many Democrats, and spoke in favor of pro choice.


You took the time to quote me but didn't bother to read the second sentence?


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 13, 2021)

i dont care


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 13, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> seems like most politicians are still stuck in the 1930 thru 1980s,no thought process of there own!


Well hell their all old as f**k


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 13, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Well hell their all old as f**k


With any luck you'll reach that status too 

Just sayin


----------



## smokin away (Aug 17, 2021)

GanjaJack said:


> Biden is a lot friendlier than any previous president, especially if they were Republican. All that freedom and liberty they run their fucking mouths about just before they send our children to fight a war half way around the world for a bunch of fucking people that hate us.
> 
> But yet, let's lock up 10 million people back at home for smoking weed. Republicans pay lip service to freedom and liberty to win elections and get the gullible to vote for them.


That's great, "friendlier" doesn't make it right. It doesn't matter if a Republican or Democrat is in the that chair. They're all bed buddies as one could never exist without the other. Vote Libertarian for change!


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 17, 2021)

smokin away said:


> That's great, "friendlier" doesn't make it right. It doesn't matter if a Republican or Democrat is in the that chair. They're all bed buddies as one could never exist without the other. Vote Libertarian for change!


From now on, if Trump is on the ticket I'll have to vote for whoever has the best odds of beating him.


----------



## smokin away (Aug 17, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> From now on, if Trump is on the ticket I'll have to vote for whoever has the best odds of beating him.


When the two are one and the same nothing will ever happen will it?


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 17, 2021)

smokin away said:


> When the two are one and the same nothing will ever happen will it?


Biden is not my first choice but he's not a traitor.


----------



## smokin away (Aug 17, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Biden is not my first choice but he's not a traitor.


Ya sounds like they are asking us to choose sides already instead of believing in Democracy? Maybe you are not a driver and wonder where $2/gal gasoline went. Or wonder where the power to charge that $60G electric ride is going to come from when we don't have enough power to cool/heat the house? Or why we have to have China build those generators for the windmills? America and the USD is dead and dying and no cares.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 17, 2021)

smokin away said:


> Ya sounds like they are asking us to choose sides already instead of believing in Democracy? Maybe you are not a driver and wonder where $2/gal gasoline went. Or wonder where the power to charge that $60G electric ride is going to come from when we don't have enough power to cool/heat the house? Or why we have to have China build those generators for the windmills? America and the USD is dead and dying and no cares.


I'm not a Libertarian. Bernie.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 20, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> If you are a Libertarian



Since you asked for feedback...

It all depends if you are an actual libertarian or a person who claims to be, but really isn't. 

An actual libertarian that uses or doesn't use cannabis themself realizes that's a private matter and none of their business, therefore none of the governments business either. It's up to the individual. 

If you are a "Progressive" and 51% of people vote to take away your natural right to consume or grow cannabis, you shrug and claim that "democracy must be obeyed " ,despite the rights violation.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 20, 2021)

Most conservatives dont smoke it but dont mind it. But most democrats I know dont mess with it either. So I cant imagine a president anytime soon risking that kind of fall out. But damnit I wish somebody would legalize it already. If you did it on a federal level then yuppies wont flood your state just to have it around. Look at Colorado. Every Ryan Seacrest doucheton with a trust fund flooded the place and turned the place into a Woody Allen special. I was worried I would have to watch it happen all over again in Montana but our winters will make short work of that problem


----------



## Obepawn (Aug 20, 2021)

He’s old, and older people tends to have antiquated beliefs.


----------



## Obepawn (Aug 20, 2021)

lungbutter said:


> left does this, right does that, blah blah, no wonder your country is no longer hegemon, you guys better get together if you want a country left at all.


Unfortunately, this country has always been at war with it‘s self. We are a scorpion nation…it is our way.


----------



## lungbutter (Aug 21, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Unfortunately, this country has always been at war with it‘s self. We are a scorpion nation…it is our way.


i wouldn't be surprised to see usa split in the coming years, north and south again, or maybe even several different parts.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2021)

Is this some pussy thread for all the dick heads who can't actually stand that their propaganda spam can't hold up in actual political section?

OOOh no! Biden won't commit to something that hasn't passed and a lot of people are still freaked out about.

If it passes, he will sign it I bet. 

As for the rest of the trolling, it is hilariously sad that people are still regurgitating the lies that they have been told to believe (if they are useful idiots).


----------



## RobCat (Aug 21, 2021)

lungbutter said:


> i wouldn't be surprised to see usa split in the coming years, north and south again, or maybe even several different parts.


Its not a matter of if but when. I dont know about another civil war but you can count on the union collapsing and states taking control of their politics and resources. I imagine that will get nasty. Picture paying $30 for a hamburger in Seattle


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Is this some pussy thread for all the dick heads who can't actually stand that their propaganda spam can't hold up in actual political section?
> 
> OOOh no! Biden won't commit to something that hasn't passed and a lot of people are still freaked out about.
> 
> ...


Are you saying only real americans lick Trump/Putin asshole?


----------



## RobCat (Aug 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Is this some pussy thread for all the dick heads who can't actually stand that their propaganda spam can't hold up in actual political section?
> 
> OOOh no! Biden won't commit to something that hasn't passed and a lot of people are still freaked out about.
> 
> ...


Sloppy Joes approval rating is at 47% as of yesterday and it took the last idiot two years to reach that low. Atleast Ebenezer McPinko would have been able to hold a conference without turning into an angry schoolgirl without a lollipop and he actually made legalizing it a top priority. But yeah nows definitely the time to sign it. Anything to divert attention from making our country look more pathetic than he already has(if thats possible)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 21, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Sloppy Joes approval rating is at 47% as of yesterday and it took the last idiot two years to reach that low. Atleast Ebenezer McPinko would have been able to hold a conference without turning into an angry schoolgirl without a lollipop and he actually made legalizing it a top priority. But yeah nows definitely the time to sign it. Anything to divert attention from making our country look more pathetic than he already has(if thats possible)


Uhm 
You do realize your orange god lost the popular vote twice
So his approval rating was always less than 50%

So many real conservatives abandon the GQP during his reign of terror 
The percentages of Republicans who buy into his BS is far lower than his first go

Stinky never represented the majority of Americans 

FACT


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2021)

smokin away said:


> Ya sounds like they are asking us to choose sides already instead of believing in Democracy? Maybe you are not a driver and wonder where $2/gal gasoline went. Or wonder where the power to charge that $60G electric ride is going to come from when we don't have enough power to cool/heat the house? Or why we have to have China build those generators for the windmills? America and the USD is dead and dying and no cares.


You mean why did Putin and the Saudi's stop their 'gas dumping war'?


SmichiganOG said:


> Are you saying only real americans lick Trump/Putin asshole?


lol you mean these idiots?





RobCat said:


> Sloppy Joes approval rating is at 47% as of yesterday and it took the last idiot two years to reach that low. Atleast Ebenezer McPinko would have been able to hold a conference without turning into an angry schoolgirl without a lollipop and he actually made legalizing it a top priority. But yeah nows definitely the time to sign it. Anything to divert attention from making our country look more pathetic than he already has(if thats possible)


That was with foreign trolls supporting Trump's idiocy by conning his cult with nonstop propaganda spam the entire time too.

The fake anger is a nice touch though.


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> The right no longer operates using facts
> 
> Just victimhood and hate


Whaa??


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 21, 2021)

coltrain said:


> The guy can barely answer a question without scripted answers and he can barely answer those in a capable manner. I didn't like Trump much either, but this guy has serious cognation issues if not early onset of dementia. To say the current president is low energy is an understatement, he can hardly make it through a news conference without be asked by very specific people on a cue card.
> 
> I doubt his mental health will allow for him to finish this term.
> 
> ...


Well said....and the list goes on. And on. Oh. But still better than Trump? In the end we all see what we want. I guess. On another note, you can make all the jokes, memes and name calling you want for either side but it just takes away from your point


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 21, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Sloppy Joes approval rating is at 47% as of yesterday and it took the last idiot two years to reach that low. Atleast Ebenezer McPinko would have been able to hold a conference without turning into an angry schoolgirl without a lollipop and he actually made legalizing it a top priority. But yeah nows definitely the time to sign it. Anything to divert attention from making our country look more pathetic than he already has(if thats possible)


The orange thing wanted to manipulate the market. To say he was pro-cannabis is a lie.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 21, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Well said....and the list goes on. And on. Oh. But still better than Trump? In the end we all see what we want. I guess.


Would proudly vote for Mickey Mouse over Trump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 21, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Well said....and the list goes on. And on. Oh. But still better than Trump? In the end we all see what we want. I guess.


Biden unlike Trump didn't invite the Taliban to Camp David
Biden unlike Trump didn't invite Russians and the Russian media into the White House 
Biden doesn't tweet stupid shit daily unlike Trump
Many obvious differences and all of them are good


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Facts are a stubborn thing and alternate facts are just lies
> Joe Biden is the best replacement for the biggest cancer ever to hold the Presidency
> Trump did nothing for cannabis and I doubt we will ever get to legalization unless RepubliCONs can profit exclusively
> Facts


I have a dem gov. My state is legal but the retail price is stupid high. How's that for profiting?


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You mean why did Putin and the Saudi's stop their 'gas dumping war'?
> lol you mean these idiots?
> 
> View attachment 4969466
> ...


Yup. Them.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 21, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I have a dem gov. My state is legal but the retail price is stupid high. How's that for profiting?


Some people complain if they aren't hung with a new rope


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 21, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I have a dem gov. My state is legal but the retail price is stupid high. How's that for profiting?


In Michigan we have a Dem. gov. Too. 12 plants keep me going all year. Pot industry is in it's infancy. Last gov. Poisoned kids with lead in the water. I'll take Whitmer any day.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Sloppy Joes approval rating is at 47% as of yesterday and it took the last idiot two years to reach that low. Atleast Ebenezer McPinko would have been able to hold a conference without turning into an angry schoolgirl without a lollipop and he actually made legalizing it a top priority. But yeah nows definitely the time to sign it. Anything to divert attention from making our country look more pathetic than he already has(if thats possible)


Trumps was at 47.6 on day 6. It went south after that and never looked back. NEVER!








How Popular Is Donald Trump?


FiveThirtyEight is tracking Donald Trump’s approval ratings throughout his presidency.




projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 21, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> In Michigan we have a Dem. gov. Too. 12 plants keep me going all year. Pot industry is in it's infancy. Last gov. Poisoned kids with lead in the water. I'll take Whitmer any day.


Take her. She's all yours. I like the laws here in Mi. But I don't care for her hypocrisy and shenanigans. Peace! Btw, I believe this "political" division is intentional and our enemies or rivals are lapping it up like dogs.


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Some people complain if they aren't hung with a new rope


Who are we if we don't stand (or hang) for something? If we are on the same team and fighting I look up cuz shit rolls down hill. So far I have had some great help from this forum and I hope that this crap dialogue doesn't get in the way of that. Most of us only know what we read. Nuff said.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 21, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Who are we if we don't stand (or hang) for something? If we are on the same team and fighting I look up cuz shit rolls down hill. So far I have had some great help from this forum and I hope that this crap dialogue doesn't get in the way of that. Most of us only know what we read. Nuff said.


If it offends your eye...look away


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 21, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Take her. She's all yours. I like the laws here in Mi. But I don't care for her hypocrisy and shenanigans. Peace! Btw, I believe this "political" division is intentional and our enemies or rivals are lapping it up like dogs.


Glad we have a great woman Governor
The last governor was a mass hole like the one in Texas or Florida


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 21, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Take her. She's all yours. I like the laws here in Mi. But I don't care for her hypocrisy and shenanigans. Peace! Btw, I believe this "political" division is intentional and our enemies or rivals are lapping it up like dogs.


I will take her. Anyone who stands up to cheeto gets my vote. And anyone who doesn't realize he's a grifter needs more education. I don't like the situation either. But Trump, no. And I do mean HELL NO! Grifting jet-owning preachers back that POS for a reason. Grifters stand together. I guess people who don't want to see it don't have to look. There was an attempted insurrection. I am an ally to anyone who stands against that BS and the enemy of those who do not. That includes blood.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 22, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Take her. She's all yours.


Nice. I think she's cute.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Texas or Florida


No... it's Texas AND Florida.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 22, 2021)

So, back to getting pot legalized. 
What's changed since this topic started...anything?
Any new news from your state or any state?
Isn't there some legislation on the hill?
Found something.
Looks like it's stuck .








Senate moves to legalize pot at federal level. What are the chances?


The proposed bill puts forth restorative justice measures, taxes marijuana and lays a framework for regulation. But it is unlikely to pass.




www.latimes.com


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 22, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> Biden probably wont even finish his first term. he will eventually step down due to medical issues giving the seat to harris and then pelosi steps into vice. then were all f*cked.


most likely that he"ll finish first term dont think he will try second they wouldn't be able to keep him out of public eye long enough to finish term seeing mental state he's in.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 22, 2021)

Kassiopeija said:


> how about you first solve your own problems at home, like an abyssmal crime/murder rate, etc pp?


And your from what perfect country?


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> If it offends your eye...look away


Aye!


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 23, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I will take her. Anyone who stands up to cheeto gets my vote. And anyone who doesn't realize he's a grifter needs more education. I don't like the situation either. But Trump, no. And I do mean HELL NO! Grifting jet-owning preachers back that POS for a reason. Grifters stand together. I guess people who don't want to see it don't have to look. There was an attempted insurrection. I am an ally to anyone who stands against that BS and the enemy of those who do not. That includes blood.


That was shenanigans. There were planted people in that group that tried to kidnap her. CIA if I'm not mististaken. And the "insurrection" was a big effing joke. Tons of evidence against it. Cops letting them all in at the top of a long list. Innocent women being shot for no reason. The only harm came upon our fellow countryman. Police offing themselves left and right now too.....why? And are they really offing themselves?
Alot more people died and property destroyed at the hands of BLM so where is the outcry? Especially since the people of color were affected the most. Hypocrisy abound I tell you.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 23, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> That was shenanigans. There were planted people in that group that tried to kidnap her. CIA if I'm mististaken. And the "insurrection" was a big effing joke. Tons of evidence against it. Cops letting them all in at the top of a long list. Innocent women being shot for no reason. The only harm came upon our fellow countryman. Police offing themselves left and right now too.....why? And are they really offing themselves?


I don't make light of insurrections or cheeto clowns Running the country for four fucking years. Don't care who let them in.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 23, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> most likely that he"ll finish first term dont think he will try second they wouldn't be able to keep him out of public eye long enough to finish term seeing mental state he's in.


Trump was so hate-able that i see so many folks perfectly fine with Mr. Dementia in office. Partisan politics bum me out.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> That was shenanigans. There were planted people in that group that tried to kidnap her. CIA if I'm not mististaken. And the "insurrection" was a big effing joke. Tons of evidence against it. Cops letting them all in at the top of a long list. Innocent women being shot for no reason. The only harm came upon our fellow countryman. Police offing themselves left and right now too.....why? And are they really offing themselves?
> Alot more people died and property destroyed at the hands of BLM so where is the outcry? Especially since the people of color were affected the most. Hypocrisy abound I tell you.


You like the Jonestown folks have been drawn into a cult filled with lies and misinformation 
Run Forest , RUN !


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 23, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Trump was so hate-able that i see so many folks perfectly fine with Mr. Dementia in office. Partisan politics bum me out.


For me Biden was THE choice. Stated many times he was not my first choice. Still I don't think he's that bad, especially when compared to Trump. I hated Trump on The Appprentice and I sat through 0 episodes. Trump is very hateable, yes.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> You like the Jonestown folks have been drawn into a cult filled with lies and misinformation
> Run Forest , RUN !


Civil wars are like a sunday walk in the park aren't they? Lol.


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> You like the Jonestown folks have been drawn into a cult filled with lies and misinformation
> Run Forest , RUN !


Likewise! Lol. Both sides are doing the same thing! I swear there's something intentional about this. I don't care, call me paranoid, a conspiracy buttwad, whatever but this really does seem a bit weird. Country turning in on itself. Not in our best interest. Somebody's gotta get to the bottom and spell it out in plain understandable, believable English for the masses.


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 23, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Likewise! Lol. Both sides are doing the same thing! I swear there's something intentional about this. I don't care, call me paranoid, a conspiracy buttwad, whatever but this really does seem a bit weird. Country turning in on itself. Not in our best interest. Somebody's gotta get to the bottom and spell it out in plain understandable, believable English for the masses.


I don't trust ANYBODY on television, internet and barely in person. Alotta bullshit


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 23, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I don't trust ANYBODY on television, internet and barely in person. Alotta bullshit


If you can listen to Trump talk for five minutes and not know he's a grifter I have nothing to say. I have never backed anyone like that in my life. I understand that young people haven't seen how working people have lost ground over the years but damn. Hillary worshippers are bad enough but Trumpers... I'm out of words...


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 23, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I don't trust ANYBODY on television, internet and barely in person. Alotta bullshit


It shows.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 23, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I don't trust ANYBODY on television, internet and barely in person. Alotta bullshit


Hope you got your vax.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 23, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> CIA if I'm not mististaken


Yah.. you were misted alright. Vaped and baked is what it smells like.
I'll give you kudos for being creative. "The colors. Look at the colors."


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 24, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> If you can listen to Trump talk for five minutes and not know he's a grifter I have nothing to say. I have never backed anyone like that in my life. I understand that young people haven't seen how working people have lost ground over the years but damn. Hillary worshippers are bad enough but Trumpers... I'm out of words...


Trump didn't end school of choice. Biden did. Thereby making it harder for young colored people to get a good education. Biden stopped a major pipeline. But of course backed the Russian pipeline, lining his own pockets. He stopped building a wall that wouldve secured our border for the 1st time. Better than it was. Now there are tons of deadly drugs and people coming in in already stressed system where the average American has to jump through hoops and red tape to get a hand but not the "immigrants". Why stop the wall? Why not screen people as they immagrate?


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 24, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Trump didn't end school of choice. Biden did. Thereby making it harder for young colored people to get a good education. Biden stopped a major pipeline. But of course backed the Russian pipeline, lining his own pockets. He stopped building a wall that wouldve secured our border for the 1st time. Better than it was. Now there are tons of deadly drugs and people coming in in already stressed system where the average American has to jump through hoops and red tape to get a hand but not the "immigrants". Why stop the wall? Why not screen people as they immagrate?


 have
I don't know what Trump could've "said" that Biden hasn't matched. Trump delivered his promises and didn't flip flop. He is a man with a backbone. What you see is what you get. In the end who can we trust?


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 24, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Trump didn't end school of choice. Biden did. Thereby making it harder for young colored people to get a good education. Biden stopped a major pipeline. But of course backed the Russian pipeline, lining his own pockets. He stopped building a wall that wouldve secured our border for the 1st time. Better than it was. Now there are tons of deadly drugs and people coming in in already stressed system where the average American has to jump through hoops and red tape to get a hand but not the "immigrants". Why stop the wall? Why not screen people as they immagrate?


Trump. Never. Had. Plan. 1.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 24, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> have
> I don't know what Trump could've "said" that Biden hasn't matched. Trump delivered his promises and didn't flip flop. He is a man with a backbone. What you see is what you get. In the end who can we trust?


I'm sorry. You're delusional.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 24, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> have
> I don't know what Trump could've "said" that Biden hasn't matched. Trump delivered his promises and didn't flip flop. He is a man with a backbone. What you see is what you get. In the end who can we trust?


I'm sorry. You're delusiona


Aapoo said:


> have
> I don't know what Trump could've "said" that Biden hasn't matched. Trump delivered his promises and didn't flip flop. He is a man with a backbone. What you see is what you get. In the end who can we trust?


Does the phrase "bone spurs" ring a bell? Stormy Daniels? Payoffs? Charities in NYC? Faux news covered none of that? Oh, I ferdot, fake news, cheeto said. He served a tall glass of kool-aid by saying the only way he could lose was if "they" cheated. Then he lost, so they must have cheated. There's a word for that. It's called grooming (the victim).


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 24, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I'm sorry. You're delusiona
> 
> Does the phrase "bone spurs" ring a bell? Stormy Daniels? Payoffs? Charities in NYC? Faux news covered none of that? Oh, I ferdot, fake news, cheeto said. He served a tall glass of kool-aid by saying the only way he could lose was if "they" cheated. Then he lost, so they must have cheated. There's a word for that. It's called grooming (the victim).






__ https://www.facebook.com/1363270634/posts/10218416829916406


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 24, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/1363270634/posts/10218416829916406


1. You must think People are going to read this. 2. Trump attempted an insurrection (how many courtrooms (cases) would you like him to be laughed out of?). 3. No mention of Stormy D. Payoffs, court cases the Trump family already lost, allegations of rape, etc. 4. You provided a long, one sided argument trying to make a point I guess. Trump is a crook and a narcissist. What were we talking about again?


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 25, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> 1. You must think People are going to read this. 2. Trump attempted an insurrection (how many courtrooms (cases) would you like him to be laughed out of?). 3. No mention of Stormy D. Payoffs, court cases the Trump family already lost, allegations of rape, etc. 4. You provided a long, one sided argument trying to make a point I guess. Trump is a crook and a narcissist. What were we talking about again?


Lol. Allegations and a personality disorder? That's about everybody in the f****** country. I'm not bothered one bit by what people read or don't read I haven't taken offense to anything you've said. I think it's unfortunate that we have a common ground but for some reason we're focusing on The uncommon ground


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 25, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Lol. Allegations and a personality disorder? That's about everybody in the f****** country. I'm not bothered one bit by what people read or don't read I haven't taken offense to anything you've said. I think it's unfortunate that we have a common ground but for some reason we're focusing on The uncommon ground


Fact of the matter is Trump got a lot done, he worked hard for us. Long story short that post was about taking the emotion out of the politics.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 25, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Lol. Allegations and a personality disorder? That's about everybody in the f****** country. I'm not bothered one bit by what people read or don't read I haven't taken offense to anything you've said. I think it's unfortunate that we have a common ground but for some reason we're focusing on The uncommon ground


Narcissism is a serious disorder. You are ignoring the warnings of many regarding TFG. Military people, his niece, politicians and many professionals. I have no idea what you think we agree on but you're not seeing Trump in reality. You even said he was pro-cannabis, a lie. He is dangerous and a fascist. Religious nuts are calling him a messiah. You have your head in the sand. No need for further discussion.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 25, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Fact of the matter is Trump got a lot done, he worked hard for us. Long story short that post was about taking the emotion out of the politics.


Examples?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 25, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> He stopped building a wall that wouldve secured our border for the 1st time.


YOUR ON DRUGS!! That wall did nothing for stopping drugs. Their flown in, come thru hundreds of ports, muled in. At BEST for your defense maybe, maybe 10% will be deferred, (not caught), by the wall. The wall is a racist statement.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 25, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Religious nuts are calling him a messiah.


A.K.A. Anti-Christ.


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 26, 2021)

All right this is just turned into a goofball show. I definitely can't have a conversation with a parrot. Right now your president has blood on his hands and I just hope we can get together and fix this. Before were completely run by foreign government


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 26, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> All right this is just turned into a goofball show. I definitely can't have a conversation with a parrot. Right now your president has blood on his hands and I just hope we can get together and fix this. Before were completely run by foreign government


Trump is a POS. (Bows).


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 26, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> All right this is just turned into a goofball show. I definitely can't have a conversation with a parrot. Right now your president has blood on his hands and I just hope we can get together and fix this. Before were completely run by foreign government


OR a fascist like tRump.


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 26, 2021)

Hes not much of an anything president. Going down as possibly the worst president ever.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 26, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Hes not much of an anything president. Going down as possibly the worst president ever.


I gotta say Trump took that title. If you don't know he's a grifter, you're the mark. I have a sister JUST LIKE that POS.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 26, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Hes not much of an anything president. Going down as possibly the worst president ever.


Doubt it. I don't see him trying to overthrow the gov't. Boasting how he'll be in for 3+ terms.
Followers begging for a coup. Dissolve the Constitution. Not shooting his hair stylist.


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 27, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> YOUR ON DRUGS!! That wall did nothing for stopping drugs. Their flown in, come thru hundreds of ports, muled in. At BEST for your defense maybe, maybe 10% will be deferred, (not caught), by the wall. The wall is a racist statement.
> View attachment 4972669


Why? We don't have cartel infiltrating from Canada or that would be an option there too


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 27, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I gotta say Trump took that title. If you don't know he's a grifter, you're the mark. I have a sister JUST LIKE that POS.


I don't know how you could say that. With facts. Not "allegations" and opinions.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 27, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I don't know how you could say that. With facts. Not "allegations" and opinions.


Do you listen to him speak? He's Gestapo as fuk. Trump was NOT cannabis friendly in any way. He threatened to enforce on a federal level--typical tfg style. Create fear and doubt to manipulate the market. Look up court cases he's been involved in including the fraudulent election challenges, then the sack of shit's lawyers try to gaslight the judges. He counts on mental weakness to win. You never give up when you battle an abusivd pos like that. If you do, they eill own you. And YOU Aapoo, you play right into the grift by making light of an attempted overthrow of the gov. and other off the charts behaviour by a sitting president. You don't believe the call to Ukraine was a quid pro quo? It's not a rumor. People like you are frustrating. You're in the Trump Cult.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 27, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Why? We don't have cartel infiltrating from Canada or that would be an option there too


And you know that for a fact. Post info.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 28, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Why? We don't have cartel infiltrating from Canada or that would be an option there too











Drug seizures along Canadian border up 1,000%, CBP says







abcnews.go.com


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 28, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Drug seizures along Canadian border up 1,000%, CBP says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's organized crime from different factions attempting to smuggle narcotics, weapons and pot. Mostly pot. Not beheadings, human trafficking and murderers being imported. Not swarms of covid + people.


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 28, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> And you know that for a fact. Post info.


You did for me. But good point. Maybe, probably is human trafficking going on at this border. I do not believe that the wall is a race card. No. Not when we have migrants that are much needed to do the work that we won't do. And they inevitably won't do either once their here. No not a race thing. Maybe we need to live in a border town to better understand what those people are going through rather than judge. I will support their judgment


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 28, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Not beheadings, human trafficking and murderers being imported. Not swarms of covid + people.


What I understand is this is a pot site. Soooh your allowed to say strange things.
I believe we were talking about drug smuggling and the safety of the Canadian border


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 31, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I'm sorry. You're delusiona
> 
> Does the phrase "bone spurs" ring a bell? Stormy Daniels? Payoffs? Charities in NYC? Faux news covered none of that? Oh, I ferdot, fake news, cheeto said. He served a tall glass of kool-aid by saying the only way he could lose was if "they" cheated. Then he lost, so they must have cheated. There's a word for that. It's called grooming (the victim).


"Your delusional" applies both ways. If you still think Biden is a desirable choice. The guy has more confused, befuddled moments on camera than not. Mumbling and muttering words that have no relavence to what he is supposed to be doing. A leader!?! Baaa! He was the ONLY one the Dems could scrape up that the people could recognize in numbers and that was only because Obama somehow got suckered into vp-ing him


----------



## SmichiganOG (Aug 31, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> "Your delusional" applies both ways. If you still think Biden is a desirable choice. The guy has more confused, befuddled moments on camera than not. Mumbling and muttering words that have no relavence to what he is supposed to be doing. A leader!?! Baaa! He was the ONLY one the Dems could scrape up that the people could recognize in numbers and that was only because Obama somehow got suckered into vp-ing him


I'm sorry, I'm not an expert on cults but I do know a bit about them. Is ANYFUCKINGBODY on my side calling Biden the fucking messiah? NO! Trump is dangerous as fuck. Amazing since Trump is an unintelligent ZERO little bitch. A common grifter. Do Biden supporters have a Biden flag? No! Trump is not qualified For dog catcher. Still, morons back him. Look at who he filled his cabinet with. All of them from cults of one kind or another. He's stupid, but not as fucking stupid as his followers. Trump doesn't give a shit about anything but loyalty to him, just like Hitler. You can stick your head back in the sand now. I don 't have the patience and I have read about cults, family dysfunction, and authoritarianism for about 40 years now. My father was very likely a narcissist himself, just not to the degree that Trump is. Trumpers and other cult members do not want to see the truth. We're losing our republic because of a too large percentage of totally uninformed idiots. FU by the way.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 1, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not an expert on cults but I do know a bit about them. Is ANYFUCKINGBODY on my side calling Biden the fucking messiah? NO! Trump is dangerous as fuck. Amazing since Trump is an unintelligent ZERO little bitch. A common grifter. Do Biden supporters have a Biden flag? No! Trump is not qualified For dog catcher. Still, morons back him. Look at who he filled his cabinet with. All of them from cults of one kind or another. He's stupid, but not as fucking stupid as his followers. Trump doesn't give a shit about anything but loyalty to him, just like Hitler. You can stick your head back in the sand now. I don 't have the patience and I have read about cults, family dysfunction, and authoritarianism for about 40 years now. My father was very likely a narcissist himself, just not to the degree that Trump is. Trumpers and other cult members do not want to see the truth. We're losing our republic because of a too large percentage of totally uninformed idiots. FU by the way.


Holy crap. I think I pushed some buttons. I thought we were having a conversation but your "reply" proved me wrong. Why would you let somebody rattle your cage like that especially when neither of us are politicians and nothing I said was even close to insulting to you. And I refuse to go there. I didn't intend for us to go to the......... You fill in the rest


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 1, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Holy crap. I think I pushed some buttons. I thought we were having a conversation but your "reply" proved me wrong. Why would you let somebody rattle your cage like that especially when neither of us are politicians and nothing I said was even close to insulting to you. And I refuse to go there. I didn't intend for us to go to the......... You fill in the rest


Delusional does not apply both ways. I gave examples why not. I gave you reality. Has nothing to do with pushing buttons. Your side gaslights in various ways including minimizing an insurrection. That orange thing accuses US of cheating in an election when he NEVER won by popular vote. Trumpers are off the charts stupid to believe him. But by all means go ahead.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 1, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Delusional does not apply both ways. I gave examples why not. I gave you reality. Has nothing to do with pushing buttons. Your side gaslights in various ways including minimizing an insurrection. That orange thing accuses US of cheating in an election when he NEVER won by popular vote. Trumpers are off the charts stupid to believe him. But by all means go ahead.


Ok bud. You win. Your right.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 1, 2021)

Team of Racists: Trump's Cabinet Looks Just Like His Campaign Sounded


As the saying goes, when someone tells you who they are, believe them.




rewirenewsgroup.com





Paula White, Trump's personal spiritual adviser is a grifter and a nutcase. Gee why don't we have all these crazies In the White House anymore? Because they're off the charts crazy as fuck. Research it if you don't know. Or if it ain't on faux news it's a lie?


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 1, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Ok bud. You win. Your right.


Thanks. We'll never see eye to Eye so beat it.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 1, 2021)

Your president is an abysmal failure. He's treason personified and he sentenced our fellow citizens to death. Your right, we won't. You can keep your racist president and all your sick anger and hate bud. Not going to the gutter with ya. Ciao


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 1, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Your president is an abysmal failure. He's treason personified and he sentenced our fellow citizens to death. Your right, we won't. You can keep your racist president and all your sick anger and hate bud. Not going to the gutter with ya. Ciao


How many times do I need to say, Biden is not my first choice. You don't respond to me at all. Is nut job Paula White my presidents spiritual advisor? Nope. Did MY prez fill his cabinet with cult members? Nope. Currently Biden is in a fix that was totally that orange thing's doing. All you do is cling to the shit you're floating in. I know grifters. Been around them all my life. Trump is a grifter, in it for himself. You won't hear the truth but can't seem to go away. It was certainly a free and fair election and since orange messiah NEVER won the popular vote, that should not surprise anyone--but brainwashed Trumpers.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 1, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Your president is an abysmal failure. He's treason personified and he sentenced our fellow citizens to death. Your right, we won't. You can keep your racist president and all your sick anger and hate bud. Not going to the gutter with ya. Ciao


You're not getting that stupid vaccine are you?


----------



## coltrain (Sep 1, 2021)

You voted for him, you got it. 

Hey Herb & Suds how is your boy doing? Nice job pulling everyone out right?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Your president is an abysmal failure. He's treason personified and he sentenced our fellow citizens to death. Your right, we won't. You can keep your racist president and all your sick anger and hate bud. Not going to the gutter with ya. Ciao


This stopped being correct on 21 January. Now we have an actual President in the oval room.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This stopped being correct on 21 January. Now we have an actual President in the oval room.


Ok


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 2, 2021)

The genocide that always ensues


Aapoo said:


> Ok


You're 100% okay with our fellow citizens being put in harm's Way. Nice. That's communism for ya. The genocide that always comes out of it


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> The genocide that always ensues
> You're 100% okay with our fellow citizens being put in harm's Way. Nice. That's communism for ya. The genocide that always comes out of it


Communism? Tell me who is promoting nationalizing the means of production.

Also, specify who is suffering genocide.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Communism? Tell me who is promoting nationalizing the means of production.
> 
> Also, specify who is suffering genocide.


The left side of government has many members that have an ideology in line with the teachings of a man that wouldn't hold a job to raise his own family. He wouldn't go to work. Was a mooch and a dead beat. Fact. And the US citizens that were left in Afghanistan will likely be killed by our enemies if not pulled out. I am absolutely confounded why there hasn't been large scale rage


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 2, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> The left side of government has many members that have an ideology in line with the teachings of a man that wouldn't hold a job to raise his own family. He wouldn't go to work. Was a mooch and a dead beat. Fact. And the US citizens that were left in Afghanistan will likely be killed by our enemies if not pulled out. I am absolutely confounded why there hasn't been large scale rage


This is such nonspecific mush. Provide links to give the first three sentences some grip.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

Nope Biden is an old fashioned geezer just like Trump, but he did reduce my Obamacare premiums to ZERO, making a big difference in my monthly disposable income, and he GOT US OUT OF AFGHANISTAN-something that every President since Dubya has promised but none delivered, although Trump did surrender to the Taliban last year (and according to him, made several wonderful friends) and begin the pullout. He was too too much of a coward to make the hard call and pull our troops out because of the election (same as Obama), because it was destined to be ugly from the moment our Imperialist Neocon government invaded in 2001. Next time a Republican wants to go to war to boost his polling numbers with cheap fake patriotism, remember Afghanistan. And remember the gross three way love affair between Trump, China, and the Taliban. That's a lot of greasy old man bodies slapping together.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 2, 2021)

This is cool.
Kindergarten sandbox.
Throw sand at each other.
I remember going to bed and my teeth were still gritty.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 3, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> The left side of government has many members that have an ideology in line with the teachings of a man that wouldn't hold a job to raise his own family. He wouldn't go to work. Was a mooch and a dead beat. Fact. And the US citizens that were left in Afghanistan will likely be killed by our enemies if not pulled out. I am absolutely confounded why there hasn't been large scale rage


Fascism is the thing to worry about and it is a right wing ideology. The orange clown wanted people in government killed so he could declare marshall law and remain in power. He's a sleazy liar and Putin has him in his pocket. I mean christ that orange thing came from a reality show. Still, I'd rather debate a Scientologist than a Trump Cult member. They're closer to reality.


----------



## GoatSoup (Sep 3, 2021)

Well now that that's settled....
Getting back to the Senate passing the Weed act, it appears that the real fight in Congress is that the Fed's haven't figured out how much their cut of the Weed Money ( Taxes, cost of Administration of the Legal Sales) they want. Look for your Dispensery bill's to increase!
I'll bet when it all over, the Fed's cut will be 25% or maybe more? 
I'll bet Joe will sign for 25%!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 3, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> The left side of government has many members that have an ideology in line with the teachings of a man that wouldn't hold a job to raise his own family. He wouldn't go to work. Was a mooch and a dead beat. Fact


For us who don't know who your talking about, would you be so kind as to put a name to this person.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 3, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> I'll bet Joe will sign for 25%!


No higher than the average state price.
Just put a 2nd mortgage on your house.








Marijuana tax rates: a state-by-state guide


This guide walks you through each legal state's cannabis sales, excise, and wholesale taxes on both medical and adult-use cannabis.




www.leafly.com


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> For us who don't know who your talking about, would you be so kind as to put a name to this person.











Socialists in Congress with Ties to Communist Party USA


Beliefnet Voices - Donna Calvin



www.beliefnet.com


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 4, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Socialists in Congress with Ties to Communist Party USA
> 
> 
> Beliefnet Voices - Donna Calvin
> ...


Naturally you will discredit anything that challenges your outlook


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 4, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Naturally you will discredit anything that challenges your outlook


Why is a religious organization promoting radical right-wing political propaganda? (Russia backed?) If they're a political or news org. they should pay tax. No one has heard of them except you. We should believe something from an organization we've never heard of? Google nut Job Trumper Paula White. It looks like you believe anything that reinforces your beliefs. No matter the source. You're obviously motivated By fear.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 4, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Naturally you will discredit anything that challenges your outlook


Wow Aapoo I didn't realize you are a born again christian.
Cool! Going with the pot twist in Genesis 1:29-30
Then God said, “I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food. 30 And to all the beasts of the earth and all the birds in the sky and all the creatures that move along the ground—everything that has the breath of life in it—I give every green plant for food.” And it was so.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Wow Aapoo I didn't realize you are a born again christian.
> Cool! Going with the pot twist in Genesis 1:29-30
> Then God said, “I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food. 30 And to all the beasts of the earth and all the birds in the sky and all the creatures that move along the ground—everything that has the breath of life in it—I give every green plant for food.” And it was so.


Religion is an easy grift. Jets, cars, money, women.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 4, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Religion is an easy grift. Jets, cars, money, women.


Very, very true. There is a big difference between religion and faith.
I always found hope though with Billy Graham. He walked the talk.
Good soldier of G-d.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Socialists in Congress with Ties to Communist Party USA
> 
> 
> Beliefnet Voices - Donna Calvin
> ...


Bernie is the leftmost elected politician in Washington. And he is not a Socialist. He is a Social Democrat, an affiliation to the right of Socialism.
I do wonder what moral contortion gives the supposedly devout permission to tell such sinful lies. “74 Socialists in Congress” is laughably wrong. And it sounds like something the orange abomination would say.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Very, very true. There is a big difference between religion and faith.
> I always found hope though with Billy Graham. He walked the talk.
> Good soldier of G-d.


Not that I know of but okay, can't talk what I don't know I guess. Still a cushy job, never rause a blister slapping a Bible.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Bernie is the leftmost elected politician in Washington. And he is not a Socialist. He is a Social Democrat, an affiliation to the right of Socialism.
> I do wonder what moral contortion gives the supposedly devout permission to tell such sinful lies. “74 Socialists in Congress” is laughably wrong. And it sounds like something the orange abomination would say.


Yeah the orange grifter is all about slander and playing on fears of the sheep for sure. His followers picked up the habit.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Bernie is the leftmost elected politician in Washington. And he is not a Socialist. He is a Social Democrat


The problem with Socialism is not it's ideals. The problem with Socialism is that everyone involved wants to lead.


----------



## Cycad (Sep 4, 2021)

To get back to the original thread, what else did you expect? Did you expect the alcohol and tobacco industries to just roll over and accept legalization in the whole country? If you want weed to be legal you'll do it in the teeth of those addiction industries. _Note_ that in the UK neither of the two main parties will legalise weed. For the same reason. Their bosses in the drink and smoke industries say no, it will harm their profits.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 4, 2021)

Cycad said:


> To get back to the original thread, what else did you expect? Did you expect the alcohol and tobacco industries to just roll over and accept legalization in the whole country? If you want weed to be legal you'll do it in the teeth of those addiction industries. _Note_ that in the UK neither of the two main parties will legalise weed. For the same reason. Their bosses in the drink and smoke industries say no, it will harm their profits.


I think federal legalization is coming fast actually. There's money in it. Pot has helped a lot of people with their addiction but of course 12-step doesn't want to hear it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 4, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I think federal legalization is coming fast actually. There's money in it. Pot has helped a lot of people with their addiction but of course 12-step doesn't want to hear it.


I'm in a 2 step program.
1. Roll.
2. Smoke.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> The problem with Socialism is not it's ideals. The problem with Socialism is that everyone involved wants to lead.





Don't Bogart said:


> I'm in a 2 step program.
> 1. Roll.
> 2. Smoke.


It works if you leave the nonsense behind.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 4, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> It works if you leave the nonsense behind.


Oops, misread that as 12-step. My bad.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 4, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I don't trust ANYBODY on television, internet and barely in person. Alotta bullshit


And here you are to prove your point: I certainly don’t trust you, which means also I don’t trust your ‘sources’ (if you have any)


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 4, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Naturally you will discredit anything that challenges your outlook


And you will ignore everything that complicates your narrative


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 4, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> have
> I don't know what Trump could've "said" that Biden hasn't matched. Trump delivered his promises and didn't flip flop.* He is a man with a backbone*. What you see is what you get. In the end who can we trust?


----------



## drolove (Sep 4, 2021)

Biden isn't a anything friendly president....


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Bernie is the leftmost elected politician in Washington. And he is not a Socialist. He is a Social Democrat, an affiliation to the right of Socialism.
> I do wonder what moral contortion gives the supposedly devout permission to tell such sinful lies. “74 Socialists in Congress” is laughably wrong. And it sounds like something the orange abomination would say.


I think this guy is swamp gas…no ‘there’ there. He’s swimming in the mainstream of the New John Birch Society - which was *always* a con aimed at bringing the clampdown. The “new conservatives” are the carpetbaggers and copperheads of today, devoted to wrecking the public sector and handing everything over to “private interests”.

Facts. From my certain personal knowledge. That’s not going to fit in your sausage….


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Bagginski said:


> I think this guy is swamp gas…no ‘there’ there. He’s swimming in the mainstream of the New John Birch Society - which was *always* a con aimed at bringing the clampdown. The “new conservatives” are the carpetbaggers and copperheads of today, devoted to wrecking the public sector and handing everything over to “private interests”.
> 
> Facts. From my certain personal knowledge. That’s not going to fit in your sausage….


Woe betide those who underestimated my grinder. Many a trologna have I eaten in thin slices.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 4, 2021)

Bagginski said:


> And here you are to prove your point: I certainly don’t trust you, which means also I don’t trust your ‘sources’ (if you have any)


Victimization is one of the 3 core tenets of the Republican Party
Dog whistle politics, don't trust the media, books, or science. And they work goddamn hard at convincing weak minded individuals that anti-government is government.


----------



## GoatSoup (Sep 5, 2021)

I don't think Biden gives a shit one way or another on Weed. He wants to gut the Rethug's voter supression and get the Infrastructure bill passed to give the economy a boost when we really need it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 6, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> I don't think Biden gives a shit one way or another on Weed


I know. I mean why concentrate on the big stuff?


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> The problem with Socialism is not it's ideals. The problem with Socialism is that everyone involved wants to lead.


And everyone that leads ends up ordering the death of thousands. In the least. To tell a truth I did not know "for a fact" that our democratic leaders are communist leaning. That IS what I've heard amongst alot of other emotionally charged words. But what I have SEEN is a pandemic that queerily, Bill Gates predicted would land on Trump. And really nothing else to land on him. Allegations are shit. Bidens got them up the wazoo too.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 6, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> And everyone that leads ends up ordering the death of thousands. In the least. To tell a truth I did not know "for a fact" that our democratic leaders are communist leaning. That IS what I've heard amongst alot of other emotionally charged words. But what I have SEEN is a pandemic that queerily, Bill Gates predicted would land on Trump. And really nothing else to land on him. Allegations are shit. Bidens got them up the wazoo too.


I googled it and that link was the 1st thing that came up. Lol.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 6, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Delusional does not apply both ways. I gave examples why not. I gave you reality. Has nothing to do with pushing buttons. Your side gaslights in various ways including minimizing an insurrection. That orange thing accuses US of cheating in an election when he NEVER won by popular vote. Trumpers are off the charts stupid to believe him. But by all means go ahead.


"Your side" so we are on sides. We're from the same state. Both cannabis fans, have an opinion on politics and we're on "opposite " sides? You know things don't have to be so black and damn white? Just saying...that's how I look at it. Alotta people I can't talk to about politics, period. We can. Why focus on the things we think we know? Anyway, yeah it wouldn't surprise me, Biden not being cannabis friendly. Boneheaded yes man that he is.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 6, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I think federal legalization is coming fast actually. There's money in it. Pot has helped a lot of people with their addiction but of course 12-step doesn't want to hear it.


No they don't, do they. Or any other life saving remedy other than 12 step


----------



## Cycad (Sep 6, 2021)

I doubt that anyone Biden's age would be cannabis-friendly. That generation was brought up on a diet of lies and propaganda about the demon reefer.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 6, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> But what I have SEEN is a pandemic that queerily, Bill Gates predicted would land on Trump.


Bill Gates did not predict it would land on Dump. He just predicted it would happen. And it wasn't a far stretch to see it coming. He basically told Dump, or announced to whoever would listen, (which wasn't Dump), that strong measures needed to take place or you'll have a pandemic laid at your feet. I mean SARS, MERS, we have a history here.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I know. I mean why concentrate on the big stuff?


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 6, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> No they don't, do they. Or any other life saving remedy other than 12 step


Yup. Something we agree on.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 6, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> And everyone that leads ends up ordering the death of thousands. In the least. To tell a truth I did not know "for a fact" that our democratic leaders are communist leaning. That IS what I've heard amongst alot of other emotionally charged words. But what I have SEEN is a pandemic that queerily, Bill Gates predicted would land on Trump. And really nothing else to land on him. Allegations are shit. Bidens got them up the wazoo too.


Nope. Trump's a con. Plain as day. A smart con? Don't make me laugh. He's a shallow moron. Will say again, fascism is right leaning idealism. Look at what happening in FL and TX. Trump facist ass lickers. Lick Trump's ass and you're sucking Putin's dick by proxy. Closet gay Lindsay Graham is owned by Trump. Example 1.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 6, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I doubt that anyone Biden's age would be cannabis-friendly. That generation was brought up on a diet of lies and propaganda about the demon reefer.


I'm close to Biden's age. Nope.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 6, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I doubt that anyone Biden's age would be cannabis-friendly. That generation was brought up on a diet of lies and propaganda about the demon reefer.


They mellow over time. I believe he's on the edge of the hippie gen. Anyway we are not a top priority and I don't mind that I mean what are we gonna talk about once it's legal. This site will shut down. Lot of tears, reunions at pubs, "fish" stories about when we did crazy stuff during prohibition.
_Sniff, sniff I'm already tearing up._


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Bill Gates did not predict it would land on Dump. He just predicted it would happen. And it wasn't a far stretch to see it coming. He basically told Dump, or announced to whoever would listen, (which wasn't Dump), that strong measures needed to take place or you'll have a pandemic laid at your feet. I mean SARS, MERS, we have a history here.


Says the guy that advocates euthenasia.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 8, 2021)

To busy watching his litium Ion battery stock soar after giving billions in weapons to the Talliban. China!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 8, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Says the guy that advocates euthenasia.


Well if Grandpa keeps pooping in the corner.......oh well.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I'm close to Biden's age. Nope.


How old is former vice president Biden? I don't even know...


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Well if Grandpa keeps pooping in the corner.......oh well.


Yeah? Hmmm......it's not always what you want it to be, unless your the one calling the shots..


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 8, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> To busy watching his litium Ion batter stock soar after giving billions in weapons to the Talliban. China!!


Whoa. That's just trippin'. I gotta see that info. Let's see those links.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I'm close to Biden's age. Nope.


My pop smoke's, was in Vietnam and is over 70....gotta be around there somewhere..


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Whoa. That's just trippin'. I gotta see that info. Let's see those links.


Lol. 'ol fact checker...like that somebody keeps us owning our words


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 8, 2021)

Sounds awfully familiar. These thoughts.....I'm not going to be so sure of myself. There always somebody shooting an angle that we cant see in real time. Time might tell. Or bury the truth...


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 8, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> like that somebody keeps us owning our words


Doesn't sound like you do.
I mean it's easy. Google. You know. G.O.O.G.L.E.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Whoa. That's just trippin'. I gotta see that info. Let's see those links.











The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony


The song is by The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony




rumble.com


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 8, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> OH, I would vote for Pelosi. And AOC. I only regret Bernie didn't win.



Get an mri..immediately


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 8, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> How old is former vice president Biden? I don't even know...


70s. Near the same age as Trump.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 8, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> How old is former vice president Biden? I don't even know...


And he is the president since he won a free and fair election against the orange shitball Roller.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Sep 8, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Get an mri..immediately


Why? 
As a Christian Social Democrat Farmer Party member this is for whom I would vote.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 9, 2021)

I 


SmichiganOG said:


> And he is the president since he won a free and fair election against the orange shitball Roller.


I have to ask you, how do you know it was fair? It's not like the opposing party left him alone or anything. Lol. Gunned for him right from the outset. And Trump was voted "free and fair" as you put it, by popular majority. Why did they try to undermine him so much. Insulting comments aside of course... comments1ZF375V7YW36075256


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 9, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I
> 
> I have to ask you, how do you know it was fair? It's not like the opposing party left him alone or anything. Lol. Gunned for him right from the outset. And Trump was voted "free and fair" as you put it, by popular majority. Why did they try to undermine him so much. Insulting comments aside of course... comments1ZF375V7YW36075256


I know you can't speak for a whole political party, of course. 
And you honestly think it's fair that so many major media outlets were given such a harsh criticism of trump but having kid gloves with Biden was fair? Journalism today is very lacking for integrity. Every single previous first lady was put on the cover of Time magazine, except for arguably the prettiest one yet? Telling. Very telling to me


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> How old is former vice president Biden? I don't even know...


The same age as tRUMP


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I know you can't speak for a whole political party, of course.
> And you honestly think it's fair that so many major media outlets were given such a harsh criticism of trump but having kid gloves with Biden was fair? Journalism today is very lacking for integrity. Every single previous first lady was put on the cover of Time magazine, except for arguably the prettiest one yet? Telling. Very telling to me


I think all her nude pics have already been displayed


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 9, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I
> 
> I have to ask you, how do you know it was fair? It's not like the opposing party left him alone or anything. Lol. Gunned for him right from the outset. And Trump was voted "free and fair" as you put it, by popular majority. Why did they try to undermine him so much. Insulting comments aside of course... comments1ZF375V7YW36075256


Look at His followers. Do you think it's appropriate to criticize a journalist with a disability? He's challenged by Greta Thunberg. His rallies are just long whining oratories about how he was cheated. Jesus H., orange told you he won't lose unless he's cheated out of the election months in advance. Grooming, gaslighting, or just smearing jelly lube on the rectums of the vulnerable? Cool. Play into it. He would not have won the first time except for the E.C. Hillary is not my favorite but she was the legit. winner in 2016. Of the election. We'll leave the primary out of it. This convo is not worth it, based on the fact that I cannot take a Trump supporter seriously. Look at the GQP's actions since Trump lost. Pitiful. Trump is a little kid. The only decent Trump I know is Mary. Love that lady.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 9, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think all her nude pics have already been displayed


"And you honestly think it's fair that so many major media outlets were given such a harsh criticism of trump but having kid gloves with Biden was fair?"
False. Biden received much criticism from the media, especially over Afghaniatan--a mess Trump got us into. Trump released prisoners who are now in power in the Afghan gov. Much of what they honestly said about Trump was "This is unprecedented." Gee, why would they say that about your orange messiah? Maybe because he's got 5-year-old behavior that is off the charts. But no, that's Not a red flag.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 10, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Says the guy that advocates euthenasia.


Friendly reminder that YOUR ‘allegations’ are shit, too


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> "And you honestly think it's fair that so many major media outlets were given such a harsh criticism of trump but having kid gloves with Biden was fair?"
> False. Biden received much criticism from the media, especially over Afghaniatan--a mess Trump got us into. Trump released prisoners who are now in power in the Afghan gov. Much of what they honestly said about Trump was "This is unprecedented." Gee, why would they say that about your orange messiah? Maybe because he's got 5-year-old behavior that is off the charts. But no, that's Not a red flag.


LOL
I think you are preaching to the choir


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 10, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4979775


Well the bone spurs are in his backbone.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 10, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> LOL
> I think you are preaching to the choir


Was directed toward aapoo. His love for the Trump saviour apparently runs deep.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 10, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I have to ask you, how do you know it was fair? It's not like the opposing party left him alone or anything. Lol. Gunned for him right from the outset. And Trump was voted "free and fair" as you put it, by popular majority. Why did they try to undermine him so much. Insulting comments aside of course... comments1ZF375V7YW36075256


I have to ask you: why do you believe ANY of the shit you bring here? Have you seen PROOF? If so, then *share it*, fellow citizen!

As for why *I* believe the election was fair: because multiple recounts and examinations have shown no *indications* of fraud (“claims” of fraud not being indicative of anything beyond the allegations themselves), and multiple presentations to multiple courts in multiple jurisdictions have been THROWN OUT FOR LACK OF EVIDENCE. By REPUBLICANS as well as Democrats and independents. The sheer fact that the “case” *against* the election HAS NO EVIDENCE WHATEVER in support of it is actually pretty strong evidence of a LACK of fraud…and therefore more respectable evidence of fairness than any of the crackpot gobbledygook you wave to the (supposed) contrary. This isn’t going to earn you a paying gig as an anti-American troll, BTW… but it’s more than enough to earn you a Useful Idiot merit badge

You mention Trump being “voted free and fair by popular majority”…when it was by ELECTORAL COLLEGE and *not* by the popular vote…and you say it as if 2016’s vote could over-rule the 2020 vote: it’s entirely possible that you’re too stupid to know that EACH election has the power and ability to REVERSE THE PREVIOUS ELECTION, but it’s the truth: “the Reagan Landslide” did not reconstitute the USA as a regressively, fundamentally conservative nation, it didn’t earn them the “permanent Republican majority” that Rove, Norquist & friends have been wet-dreaming of for decades. “Republicans” talk about this endlessly when *they* win, this idea that, having been voted for once, they get to stay in power even after being voted against and turned out of office, and they gleefully set about reversing everything they don’t like whenever they DO take office (on the grounds that “that’s what they were elected for”)…but when they’re voted OUT for their attacks on measures and policies that THE MAJORITY feels strongly about, they act like the heathens are storming the gates, trying to “undo Gawd’s work”.

What’s really going on is that elections allow the citizens to put a stop to shenanigans like those in the GOP playbook. Claiming ‘it’s not fair’ because you didn’t want to lose is not at all the same thing as, say, presenting video evidence and eyewitness testimony of lawless and violent behavior against public servants in the execution of their sworn constitutional duties….

Why did ”the opposing party” come out against him? You mean, why was 70% of the American public *actively* upset about the Chump administration? Because of all the things that Fox, Newsmax, & InfoWars never told you about what was actually happening in the country. I mean, I’m glad you like the Trump fluffers, I guess…it’s really kind of a bad look, y’know…but Trump-fluffing is not news, it’s not fact, it’s not supported by the public record - which IS the standard for what has and has not happened in the real world…whether con-men, megalomaniacs, or their stooges like it or not.

Critical thinking is easy: just check and see if Person X said what they’re said to have said, if Event Y went the way you heard it, if Action Z was really taken & if the accused were actually involved.

I mean, since you asked.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 13, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> "And you honestly think it's fair that so many major media outlets were given such a harsh criticism of trump but having kid gloves with Biden was fair?"
> False. Biden received much criticism from the media, especially over Afghaniatan--a mess Trump got us into. Trump released prisoners who are now in power in the Afghan gov. Much of what they honestly said about Trump was "This is unprecedented." Gee, why would they say that about your orange messiah? Maybe because he's got 5-year-old behavior that is off the charts. But no, that's Not a red flag.


Blame Trump, just like Biden did for his own fuck up. The guy says he takes responsibility but proceeds to shirk it, entirely. Trump got us into? Bahaha w.....t.......everloving F? Do YOU really want to side with this guy? He's a foreign policy failure, and NOTHING else has gone right.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 13, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Nope. Trump's a con. Plain as day. A smart con? Don't make me laugh. He's a shallow moron. Will say again, fascism is right leaning idealism. Look at what happening in FL and TX. Trump facist ass lickers. Lick Trump's ass and you're sucking Putin's dick by proxy. Closet gay Lindsay Graham is owned by Trump. Example 1.


Graham owned by China. As well as half the mentioned party and most of the other. Facts? Course not. If this was strictly a fact based conversation it would be very short, indeed. What bothers me more than mindlessly bashing strangers is the "herd mentality" the country has been shepherded into. Allowing so much, and I mean WAAAY too much bullshit to go on, evaporating our freedoms and privacy. Inevitably allowing authoritarianism to take over. This is NOT okay. Should not be okay with ANY OF US. This is not why we fled our previous countries. This is not why I put my life on the line, with pride and gratitude, for 4 years. Our country has gone astray and it didn't happen when Biden snuck in, no this is the inevitable result of money's influence on politics among other things.


----------



## Aapoo (Sep 13, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Graham owned by China. As well as half the mentioned party and most of the other. Facts? Course not. If this was strictly a fact based conversation it would be very short, indeed. What bothers me more than mindlessly bashing strangers is the "herd mentality" the country has been shepherded into. Allowing so much, and I mean WAAAY too much bullshit to go on, evaporating our freedoms and privacy. Inevitably allowing authoritarianism to take over. This is NOT okay. Should not be okay with ANY OF US. This is not why we fled our previous countries. This is not why I put my life on the line, with pride and gratitude, for 4 years. Our country has gone astray and it didn't happen when Biden snuck in, no this is the inevitable result of money's influence on politics among other things.


Btw, you talk too much. Lost interest halfway through. Specially when you sink to insults. Baby stuff


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 13, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Blame Trump, just like Biden did for his own fuck up. The guy says he takes responsibility but proceeds to shirk it, entirely. Trump got us into? Bahaha w.....t.......everloving F? Do YOU really want to side with this guy? He's a foreign policy failure, and NOTHING else has gone right.


About the lies... see what Trump Said about Kim Jong Un? Wake up dude. Not worth the debate. The NK leader has NOT stopped missile testing. Biden could not back out of pulling out of Afghanistan. Did you happen to notice that Trump freed the current Taliban Leader of Afghanistan some months ago? Not the only one he freed from prison who is currently in Afghanistan's government. Did you get a load of Paula White, Trump's "spiritual adviser". Yeah she's not a grifter, just like That orange turd.  Oh, and Trump spoke at Unification Church. Any idea what that is. Jesus H, too funny. Oh yeah, You have no idea. It wasn't on Faux News. Did you know that's not even a news agency? Google it.
Curious, How old are you big guy? If you don't know Trump is a grifter, just like his joke of a spiritual adviser, Then you're the mark. That's okay. Keep treading. Good thing it's bullshit instead of real water. Because you'd drown. But Trumpers thrive on lies as the sane world knows.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 13, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Graham owned by China. As well as half the mentioned party and most of the other. Facts? Course not. If this was strictly a fact based conversation it would be very short, indeed. What bothers me more than mindlessly bashing strangers is the "herd mentality" the country has been shepherded into. Allowing so much, and I mean WAAAY too much bullshit to go on, evaporating our freedoms and privacy. Inevitably allowing authoritarianism to take over. This is NOT okay. Should not be okay with ANY OF US. This is not why we fled our previous countries. This is not why I put my life on the line, with pride and gratitude, for 4 years. Our country has gone astray and it didn't happen when Biden snuck in, no this is the inevitable result of money's influence on politics among other things.


I said Trump owns Graham. Please don't Misquote. If I were GQP I'd likely cry over the baby insult. After all, we know who the snowflakes are. Cap'n orange bone spurs leads them. When is that orange thing going to say something of substance instead of whining about losing? Bone spurs lost because he's a loser. Might try to read some news. Oh I forgot. It's all fake. Trump told you what to think and you thunk it.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Sep 13, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Btw, you talk too much. Lost interest halfway through. Specially when you sink to insults. Baby stuff


Let me guess. You worship rager Ted Nugent's for his political views too.  Maybe TRY to think for yourself?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 14, 2021)

Bagginski said:


> As for why *I* believe the election was fair: because multiple recounts and examinations have shown no *indications* of fraud (“claims” of fraud not being indicative of anything beyond the allegations themselves), and multiple presentations to multiple courts in multiple jurisdictions have been THROWN OUT FOR LACK OF EVIDENCE. By REPUBLICANS as well as Democrats and independents.


What happened to the Arizona recount? Anybody know?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> What happened to the Arizona recount? Anybody know?


Cyber Ninjas disappeared, poof!


----------



## denchikchyb (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> What happened to the Arizona recount? Anybody know?


To this day there is no information


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

denchikchyb said:


> To this day there is no information


WELCOME to RIU 
Are you someone’s lost sock ?


----------



## Severed Tongue (Oct 23, 2021)

Man, I'm glad I only have to deal with Trudeau (Canada) and Kenny (Alberta). All they care about is tax dollars.


----------



## RobCat (Oct 23, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> Man, I'm glad I only have to deal with Trudeau (Canada) and Kenny (Alberta). All they care about is tax dollars.


Your tax system only works because you have a much smaller and dedicated population that doesn't pride itself on being lazy. You dont have to deal with 30 million leaches who like living off hard workers like me rather than get a job............or Saint Floyd gangbangers roaming your streets all day driving around in cars that are worth what i make in 3 years....................or wealthy californians who menstruate about conservatives not paying taxes when they don't like paying into the system themselves. This is why i hope the U.S. has complete economic fallout in my lifetime. Like the one in 1928. Id love to see how all these lakeshore liberals survive without blue collar america at their beckon call. Youll see first hand who has all the money in this country and how worthless theyll become when there moneys as good as toilet paper. After all somebody has to keep the Subarus running so Bill Gates and Oprah Loompa can attend their ski slopes and fish and goose soirees


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Sounds like some “job creator “
Is pissy about have to pay a living wage or fold
Oh well


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sounds like some “job creator “
> Is pissy about have to pay a living wage or fold
> Oh well


How do I buy a living fold?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> How do I buy a living fold?


Fold his business aka close


----------



## RobCat (Oct 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> How do I buy a living fold?





Herb & Suds said:


> Sounds like some “job creator “
> Is pissy about have to pay a living wage or fold
> Oh well


As opposed to someone whos probably never filled out a W2..........


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

RobCat said:


> As opposed to someone whos probably never filled out a W2..........


No actually


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

RobCat said:


> As opposed to someone whos probably never filled out a W2..........


Owned a 20 employee business for forty years 
Cool story though


----------



## Don't Bogart (Oct 24, 2021)

denchikchyb said:


> To this day there is no information


As of about 2 weeks ago the results were Biden won. And..... I think....... with more votes. So it appears that the recount was infiltrated by Biden's cronies and A.O.C. and Antifa and Mom's apple pie.


----------



## Aapoo (Oct 29, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I said Trump owns Graham. Please don't Misquote. If I were GQP I'd likely cry over the baby insult. After all, we know who the snowflakes are. Cap'n orange bone spurs leads them. When is that orange thing going to say something of substance instead of whining about losing? Bone spurs lost because he's a loser. Might try to read some news. Oh I forgot. It's all fake. Trump told you what to think and you thunk it.


I didn't quote you. I was speaking for myself by saying Graham is owned by China


----------



## Aapoo (Oct 29, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I didn't quote you. I was speaking for myself by saying Graham is owned by China


I have read lots of news and one good bit of news is that there's nothing we read on the internet that isn't curated by the CIA Visa vie Google


----------



## Aapoo (Oct 29, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I have read lots of news and one good bit of news is that there's nothing we read on the internet that isn't curated by the CIA Visa vie Google


Biden is not only not cannabis-friendly he is also not United States friendly


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Biden is not only not cannabis-friendly he is also not United States friendly


Ignorance is bliss

Stay blissful my friend


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 30, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Biden is not only not cannabis-friendly he is also not United States friendly


Bold statement from a worshipper of the orange grifter. Crook is written on his face.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Oct 30, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Bold statement from a worshipper of the orange grifter. Crook is written on his face.


I know, right?
This is fun. Let's see if I can come up with a statement that can piss people off.
Politics seem to itch us so I'll start there.
Biden is in bed with....uh...no wait let me start again.
Biden is actually a double agent for Dump. Dump wanted Biden to win so that Dump could cause more damage.
Lame.


Aapoo said:


> I have read lots of news and one good bit of news is that there's nothing we read on the internet that isn't curated by the CIA Visa vie Google


See? Look at that. Isn't that great? Wish I could twist and conjure up mental statements like that.
Pure insanity....I like it!!


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I know, right?
> This is fun. Let's see if I can come up with a statement that can piss people off.
> Politics seem to itch us so I'll start there.
> Biden is in bed with....uh...no wait let me start again.
> ...


Facts go totally ignored So why not? Facts=science and we ALL know that's bullshit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Biden is not only not cannabis-friendly he is also not United States friendly


Well you know what they say 

Merica love her or leave her
Pick one


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 30, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I have read lots of news and one good bit of news is that there's nothing we read on the internet that isn't curated by the CIA Visa vie Google


So you're saying that you Heard many people are saying it and what they're saying could be right? Or many, many people? Man, woman, camera, action, TV. The man remembered and was considered amazing. Or so he said. Yes we should all be impressed. Not only that but he can identify an elephant in a picture book like most 3-year-olds. People can't handle this level of brilliance.


----------



## chritinaslugs (Feb 15, 2022)

I was discussing with some friends on this topic yesterday and the only thing that came to my mind to share my thoughts.
So far a lot of talks have been made regarding this topic and it is very interesting to note that someday marijuana will be legal in every country in the world.
It is so painful to understand that despite all the health benefits of marijuana,lots of countries around the world choose to make this plan illegal and claims the plant is harmful .
Below i will be discussing just 6 Health benefits of cannabis that everyone should know.There are mamny more but i will talk about 6 today.

Relief of chronic pain
There are hundreds of chemical compounds in cannabis, many of which are cannabinoids. Cannabinoids have been linked to providing relief of chronic pain due to their chemical makeup. Which is why cannabis’ by-product such as medical cannabis is commonly used for chronic pain relief.

Improves lung capacity
Unlike smoking cigarettes, when smoking cannabis in the form of cannabis your lungs aren’t harmed. In fact, a study found that cannabis actually helps increase the capacity of the lungs rather than cause any harm to it.

Help lose weight
If you look around, you will notice that the avid cannabis user is usually not overweight. That is because cannabis is linked to aiding your body in regulating insulin while managing caloric intake efficiently.

Regulate and prevent diabetes
With its impact on insulin, it only makes sense that cannabis can help regulate and prevent diabetes. Research conducted by the American Alliance for Medical Cannabis (AAMC) has linked cannabis to stabilise blood sugars, lower blood pressure, and improve blood circulation.

Fight cancer
One of the biggest medical benefits of cannabis is its link to fighting cancer. There is a good amount of evidence that shows cannabinoids can help fight cancer or at least certain types of it.

Helps treat depression
Depression is fairly widespread without most people even knowing they have it. The endocannabinoid compounds in cannabis can help in stabilising moods which can ease depression.

I have been smoking for over 32 years and i have stayed glue to my Californian weed.
Currently i buy my weed from Kush Blokes Shop, they are located in 12 Siena, Laguna Niguel, CA 92677

Thank you for letting me share this little piece with this community


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 15, 2022)

denchikchyb said:


> To this day there is no information


There’s a ton of evidence (maybe hard for you to read, since it’s in English) - and has been: evidence that TrumpCo is breathing hard vacuum as far as any proof of their bullshit…NEWS FLASH - Trump has oafishly ADMITTED that his goal has been to set himself up as President-for-life (just like his boyfriend in North Korea, and that he was willing to do virtually anything to overturn the election results. Mountains of evidence backing that up, *ZERO* EVIDENCE of Cheerless Bleater having ever told the truth to anyone.

Stop fluffing traitors…or move to Moscow & ask St. Vlad for a job (I hear he needs a flea-picker for his Borzoi). Pick one, stick with it.


----------



## KennyV (Feb 15, 2022)

Token Dankies said:


> All it takes is a look at who runs the country (on the surface). Our representatives are almost all old enough to be grandparents or great grandparents. They hold all those beliefs and stigma from their time and they keep us down by not being able to adapt with reality vs propaganda.


I personally think that Biden is nothing but another 3 years of setting cannabis on the back burner. Hey they consider cannsbis a schedule 1 , which means there are no medical use for it what-so-ever. Not true on all account " its the big lie". Look it up "MARINOL" , it is a drug thats been around forml mas ny years now. It is THC " a pill ". Look it up friends its as true as it can be . Google knows everything so ask away and see for your self. I am not here for politics nor want to be a smart a_ _ , I just know about it because a friend many years ago had cancer and was doing chemo and he had a prescribition and threw a couple my way. I'd rather have a big ole joint. I hope Biden would be open enough to sign a bill decriminalizing cannabis. Maybe someone should throw a couple MARINOL his way.


----------

